#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-18
<dark-sun> yo
<dark-sun> I've wrote a bash script which can't mount ISOs under directories containing complex character (like space). src: http://pastebin.com/gWkZU3bZ
<hale1> salam
<nkh> salam
<nkh> bache ha kasi midune chejoori bayad raft too chanal e in Arch!
<nkh> ?
<maour>  /join #arch
<nkh> maour: oh tnx it's not for archlinux , the channel is /join #archlinux , but iit says Cannot send to channel :-??
<maour> nkh: maybe thay banned you! i don't have any problem to join that channel
<maour> nkh: try another nick ;)
<nkh> maour: vav :D I did'nt any thing there thats my first time :D
<nkh> maour: Thanks! ;)
<hale> salam
<fvahid> hale: salam ba man kar dashti?
<mojz> salamm
<mojz> mojz,
<mojz> man ye soal daram
<mojz> dar morede ftp
<Guest79568> salam
<Guest79568> soal?
<maour> Guest79568: http://goo.gl/focdl
<Guest79568> chetori mitonam system amel pishfarzamo vaghti system mikhad bala biyad
<Guest79568> to gerab
<Guest79568> avaz konam?
<maour> Guest79568:  google edit grub
<Guest79568> yani to google ino bezanam?
<Guest79568> are mauor?
<maour> Guest79568: پ ن پ برو تو ویندوز اینو سرچ کن
<maour> :)
<Guest79568> he he he .bahal bod. manoon az rahnammayiton.rasti man 10.04 nasb daram be nazaret jadido nasb konam ya faghe ziyadi nadare
<Guest79568> ?
<maour> Guest79568: age moshkeli nadari be nazare man dastesh nazan
<Guest79568> na moshkel ke na vali didam ghabeliyataye jadid dare goftam shayad ba sakhtafzaram behtar hamkhoni dashte bashe
<maour> neydoonam, as you wish!
<Guest79568> as you wish? fasri harf bezan ma nemifahmim
<everplays> Guest79568, too config-e grub ye default dare, oono bayad avaz koni, faghat havaset bashe ke be jaye 1 az 0 shooroo mishe, yani 0 = avalin gozine, 1=dovomin gozine ...
<Ahmad_> salam be hamegi
<maour> everplays: pas farhange hacker parvari chi mishe :)
<Ahmad_> man mikhastam be man komak konid ke ba IRC ashna besham
<everplays> Guest79568, ubuntu ro ham update nakon, makhoosan be 11.04 ke unity kheyli eftezahe
<everplays> maour, hehe, haji shagerd begir, har cheghadr doost dari hacker beparvaroon
<everplays> Ahmad_, wiki.ubuntu.ir donbale irc begardi vase shooroo kafie
<maour> everplays: baba daram mahigiri yadesh midam
<Ahmad_> mishe link behem bedid ?
<everplays> maour, haji mahi koja bood vasat-e kavir?
<everplays> Ahmad_, na, khodet boro too wiki.ubuntu.ir search kon irc
<maour> everplays: majboooram , chera nemifahmi !!! :D
<Ahmad_> serch kardam vali be jai naresidam
<Ahmad_> kashki mishod yekhorde behtar rahnamim besham
<everplays> Ahmad_, bebin manam search kardam be in link-a residam > http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcGuide?highlight=%28IRC%29
<everplays> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior?highlight=%28IRC%29
<maour> everplays: ey agha! chi bet goftam
<maour> everplays: ina mahsoole daste khodetoonan ha
<everplays> maour, hehe, ina hamash taghsir-e KDE-e
<maour> everplays: valla ma ke az shoma bahaltarim , yoo ha ha
<majid> سلام من وقتی میخوام ویدیو نگاه کنم سیستم ریستار میکنه! دلیلش چیست؟
<majid> سلام من وقتی میخوام ویدیو نگاه کنم سیستم ریستار میکنه! دلیلش چیست؟
<majid> سلام من وقتی میخوام ویدیو نگاه کنم سیستم ریستار میکنه! دلیلش چیست؟
<majid> سلام من وقتی میخوام ویدیو نگاه کنم سیستم ریستار میکنه! دلیلش چیست؟
<majid> سلام من وقتی میخوام ویدیو نگاه کنم سیستم ریستار میکنه! دلیلش چیست؟
<majid> سلام من وقتی میخوام ویدیو نگاه کنم سیستم ریستار میکنه! دلیلش چیست؟
<majid> سلام من وقتی میخوام ویدیو نگاه کنم سیستم ریستار میکنه! دلیلش چیست؟
<majid> سلام- من وقتی میخوام یک ویدیو یا کلیپ  نگاه کنم؛ سیستم ریستار میکنه! دلیلش چیست؟ خواهش میکنم؟جوا ب بدین.
<majid> سلام- من وقتی میخوام یک ویدیو یا کلیپ  نگاه کنم؛ سیستم ریستار میکنه! دلیلش چیست؟ خواهش میکنم؟جوا ب بدین.
<bmoqimi> majid: ehtemalan karte graphice systemet nasb nist,boro forum ro niga kon bebin chikar mituni bokoni
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<lachfome> WhiteCrow1: سلام
<lachfome> WhiteCrow1: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5,
<WhiteCrow1> lachfome: salam
<WhiteCrow1> lachfome: bia gtalk karet daram
<sher> salam kasi ketab farsi kamel baraye ubunto sorag dare
<sher> lotfan yeki be man javab bede
<the-light> sher: yeki tuye bazar be zabane farsi hast, fekr konam 10.04 bashe ya 10.10
<sher> ebook soragh nadarid
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-19
<McPels> سلام
<McPels> من از یونیتی استفاده میکنم
<McPels> امروز متوجه یدهشدم که networ manager که اون بالا بود پر
<McPels> دوستان نمیدونید از کجا میشه بر گردوندش؟
<dark-sun> yo
<dark-sun> من همش فکر می‌کردم مشکل پرانتز بسته یا علامت تعجب انگلیسی توی اپن آفیس هیچ وقت حل نمی‌شه
<dark-sun> http://weblog.aqlinux.ir/?p=111
<najmeh> salam doostan
<najmeh> man mikham system'am ye ssh server beshe
<najmeh> roosh openeSSH ro nasb kardam
<najmeh> va hich pass'e ham set nakardam
<najmeh> vali vaghT roo system mizanam ssh localhost
<najmeh> az man pass mikhad
<najmeh> kheili chiza ro emtehan kardam vali nashod!!!!
<najmeh> bayad chikar konam?
<everplays> najmeh, password-e khodeto bezan
<najmeh> nemire
<najmeh> pass'e man 123 ast
<najmeh> alaan ke mizanam in error ro mide: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<najmeh> everplays:
<everplays> najmeh, khob mohem nist, alaan ssh-et kar mikone, ehtemalan in debian/ubuntu-e ahmagh nemizare intori connect beshi
<Nu^253r> port 22 bashtat engar vase localhost najme
<everplays> Nu^253r, na port baz-e ke password mige bezan
<everplays> bazi az distro-a harekat mizanan ke nashe ba hamoon user be localhost connect shod
<najmeh> everplays: yani be nazaretoon faghat ba local moshkel dare?
<Nu^253r> idk everplays , man ssh masrag mikonam server nemizanam
<najmeh> everplays: az ye client vasl besham be in server moshkeli pish nemiad?
<everplays> najmeh, 99% na, moshkeli nist, age user-e dige dari mitooni ba oon 1ki user check koni
<najmeh> everplays: ye soal: man bara nasbesh faghat openSSH ro nasb kardam va hich tanzimate dige anjam nadadam,
<najmeh> everplays: hamine? ya marhale dige mikhad?
<everplays> najmeh, openssh-server ro nasb kardi dige?
<najmeh> everplays: bale
<everplays> ok, kari nemikhad bokoni, hamoon kafie
<najmeh> everplays: ok, alaan test mikonam
<najmeh> everplays: bara inke az ye user dige vasl besham bejaye localhost bayad IP server ro bezanam?
<everplays> najmeh, are ssh username@ip-address
<najmeh> everplays: connection refused mide, port 22 nemizare
<najmeh> everplays: mishe besh begam ke masalan az port'e 33 estefade kone?
<Nu^253r> najmeh port 22 vase ssh hastesh
<Nu^253r> sshd port 22 ro gosh mide
<Nu^253r> mesle port 80 ke vase http hastesh
<online-it2> salam doostan kasi midoone font farsi baraye os duokan ro koja bayad copy kard
<hadi> salam doostan aya inja kesi hast ke dar zamineye nasbe carte graphic va dorost kardane brithness takhasos dashte bashe?
<hadi>  salam doostan aya inja kesi hast ke dar zamineye nasbe carte graphic va dorost kardane brithness takhasos dashte bashe?
<maour> hadi: ye bar post bezan , kasi ham takhasos nadare, soalet ro dorost bepors  راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl
<maour> online-it2: duokan chie ! chera mikhay copy koni , click koni bayad betooni nasb koni , kde ke setting dare va mitooni font nasb koni az oonja
<hadi> maour : soal ro ke dorost porsidam faghat moshkel takhasose :D
<maour> hadi: mikhay estekhdam koni taraf ro ?!
<maour> alan moshkelet too nasb chie ? karte graphicet chie ? linuxet che boskheyee hast , ....
<maour> hadi: vaghty soal miporsi bayad montazere yek javab bashi na yek mokalemeye toolani
<maour> hadi: javabe to mishe masalan are man takhasos daram va khodafez ;)
<maour> :)
<Efazati> maour, :)
<Efazati> :D
<maour> everplays: ina hamash taghsiire to hast ha
<maour> Efazati: :)
<maour> everplays: bya tahvil begir
<Efazati> maour, kheili vaght nazar
<maour> Efazati: az ma gozashte , khastam yekam sharj sham
<Efazati> maour, oni ke bekhad vay mise mire to channel english ya dros miporse
<Efazati> maour, vaghean daghonan :D
<maour> Efazati: aziz jan brithness neveshte to migi channel english ;)
<everplays> maour, haji mesle loolookhorkhore taraf ro mitarsooni migi taghsir-e mane? lol
<maour> everplays: =)))
<maour> everplays: man ye vaghfeye chand sale too irc oomadanam oftade va alan mellat ro ba hamoon halat ghadim javab midam
<maour> everplays: ina ham user haye doreye sasy mankan hastan ;)
<maour> everplays: mesle ma ke javad yassari goosh nemidadan
<Efazati> maour, =)))
<Efazati> everplays, khobi dadash?
<everplays> maour, are haji ina 3soot ghahr mikonan, taraf google ham nemikone
<online-it2> everplays gole gol
 * everplays takzib mikone
<online-it2> na dige intoriyaham nist
 * maour like mikone
<maour> hooough !
<online-it2> baraye mesaln man koli saite engelisi khoondam
<online-it2> natije nagerftam omadam inja porsidam
<maour> online-it2: soal ro bayad dorost porsid ! moshkele sare ine , ina mikhan bahs rah bendazan , ye soal toolani va dorost va baad montazere javab
<maour> in ghesmate akhar ke goftam bayad injoori bood manzoorame
<maour> ye soal toolani va dorost beporsi va baad montazere javab beshini
<online-it2> ;-)
<mardin6683> salam
<mardin6683> hi
<everplays> mardin6683, masjed nist ke oomadi hey salam mikoni, kar dari begoo
<mardin6683> are kar daram
<Efazati> everplays, dashti fosh midadi ke kari nakonim mardom dar beran :D
<Efazati> :)))
<mardin6683> kasi midune dar ubuntu 10.10 chera root kar nemikone?
<everplays> Efazati, mored fargh mikone dude :D man baste be sharayet harekat mizanam. lol
<Efazati> mardin6683, what?
<Efazati> everplays, kharabetam
<Efazati> everplays, mikhasti biai berim tal bezanim :D chi shod?
<everplays> mardin6683, by default disable-e, bayad enable-esh koni. google koni peyda mikoni. ye chizi mesle in: ubuntu enable root
<everplays> Efazati, na haji, tal be karam nemiad, shishe ya kerak dari biam
<everplays> :D
<Efazati> everplays, onam has :D
<mardin6683> sakhte enablesh koni?
<Efazati> everplays, jedi ubuntu root nadare?
<Efazati> su?
<maour> mardin6683: mikhay chikar !?
<maour> everplays: sad rahmat be javab dadane man :D
<everplays> Efazati, are, by default nemitooni ba root login koni (ta jayi ke yadame)
<everplays> maour, haha :D
<Efazati> everplays, login ke are
<Efazati> everplays, ama mitoni su koni dige
<everplays> mardin6683, fekr nemikonam sakht bashe, vali age sudo karet ro rah mindaze enable-esh nakon
<everplays> Efazati, su-e mostaghim nemishe kard, bayad sudo su koni ya sudo -s
<Efazati> everplays, haji man hamin debian rahatam :D
<Efazati> :))))
<everplays> haha, male pire mardas Efazati :D vali khodayish nesbat be ubuntu sharaf dare
<Efazati> everplays, to ubuntu i ?
<everplays> na :D chera fosh midi Efazati ?
<Efazati> everplays, pa chi i?
<Efazati> :D
<everplays> alaan 2saal-e ubuntu nadaram
<Efazati> :))
<everplays> Efazati, foresight
<everplays> va fedora
<Efazati> everplays, foresight?rpath?
<Efazati> everplays, ajab
<Efazati> :D
<everplays> are, badi nist vali khob ye rip hayi ham mizane package manager-esh
 * Efazati mardom chia kar mikonan :D man beram gentoo khone ro beterekonam Foresight nasb kona :D
<Efazati> everplays, test bayad kard
<Efazati> :D
<everplays> Efazati, age eshghe gnome bashi be dard-et mikhore, man apache/php/mysql-am ro khodam compile mikardam. chon user-ash kheyli kaman va kasi maintain nemikone package-ash ro
<everplays> khastam khodam maintain konam hessesh nabood :D
<Efazati> everplays, :))))
<Efazati> everplays, na alan dwm e :D
<the-light> Efazati: farib khordi fosil nasb koni :D
<Efazati> the-light, :D
<Efazati> the-light, kheili am kar droste
<Efazati> :D
<Efazati> the-light, alan gentoo ro sys khone ro pak mikonam :D
<the-light> Efazati: are khodet bayad pkg besazi :))
<Efazati> the-light, :)))
<totimkopf1> :)))
<nkh> salam
<nkh> doostan man ye mosht DVD e Unoffical dashtam mikhastam Repo e Localesh konam
<nkh> extract kardam ...
<nkh> alan nemidunam chikaresh konam , ba file:///..... nafahmid
<nkh> ya man eshtebah zadam :-??
<nkh> alanam X nadaram too terminalam to ro khoda ye komaki bbokonin :|
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-20
<btavakkoli> اولین جلسه گروه کاربران پایتون تهران امروز از ساعت شش الی هشت tiny.cc/tehran_pug
<everplays> btavakkoli, haji jadidan spam ziad mikonia
<btavakkoli> everplays, اولین جلسه گروه کاربران مخالف کی‌دی‌ای، از همین الآن تا ابد در محل آی‌آر‌سی
<btavakkoli> everplays, بچه ها لینک میدند میگند اطلاع رسانی کن دود، شدیم روابط عمومی لینوکس ایران =))
<mardin> salam bacheha
<everplays> btavakkoli, haha, azashoon pool begir
<mardin> kasi balade chetor ubuntu enable mishe?
<btavakkoli> Efazati, پول چیه، میگند اگه این کار را نکنی تو همه جا میگیم سی‌تو بده هیچکی ازت خرید نکنه :)) جامعه کثیفی شده
<btavakkoli> mardin, salam, enable kardan ubuntu daghighan yani chi?
<mardin> کسی هست بتونه اوبونتو فعال کنه؟
<btavakkoli> everplays, ثر, پول چیه، میگند اگه این کار را نکنی تو همه جا میگیم سی‌تو بده هیچکی ازت خرید نکنه :)) جامعه کثیفی شده
<mardin> root kar nemikone
<btavakkoli> mardin, میخوای با یوزر روت وارد سیستم شی؟ گرافیکی؟
<everplays> btavakkoli, lol pas haji azat baj migiran? :D mafia rah endakhtan? :D
<mardin> nemidunam .moqeai ke too terminal root type mikonam kar nemikone
<btavakkoli> everplays, are dude, in Efazati ina be sar'kardegi sherkate Bayan (namayandegi microsoft iran) mafia rah andakhtand :)
<btavakkoli> mardin, khoob nabayd kar kone, age mikhay too terminal ba user root vared beshi bayad in ro bezani : sudo su
<btavakkoli> mardin, baadesh password azat migire
<mardin> moshkel man ineke vaqti pasword mikhad.kibord man nemitune passo type kone
<btavakkoli> mardin, type mikone, ama be dalile security hich chizi neshoon dade nemishe, hata alamate *
<mardin> yani type mishe vali neshun dade nemishe?
<btavakkoli> maleknet, yes
<btavakkoli> maleknet, bebakhshid
<mardin> root mizanam ino miyare,sudo apt-get install root-system-bin
<maleknet> btavakkoli, khahesh mikonam behnam jan
<btavakkoli> mardin, yani chi? yani mizani sudo su ina ro miare?
<mardin> aqa khili mamnun dare faal mishe,moshkel man in bud ke fek mikardam kibord kar nemikone ke passo neminevise
<btavakkoli> mardin, خوشحالم که مشکلتان حل شد، یه چند وقتی بود به کسی کمک نکرده بودم :))
<mardin> اقا ممنون منم تازه کار هستم.تا حالا با اوبونتو کار نکرده ام
<mardin> فقط الان داره نصب میشه تنظیمات دیگه نمیخواد؟
<Efazati> btavakkoli, haji chera harf dar miari?
<Efazati> :D
<Efazati> btavakkoli, manam o khodam :D google iran ham nis inja :D
<mardin> یه چیز دیگه سی دی اوبونتو نمیخواد تو سی دی رام باشه موقه نفعا شدن روت؟
<mardin> فعال
<dingdangdong> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<dingdangdong> job satisfaction =))
<everplays> ilius, holy crap haji! vaghean eshghe harry poter-i?
<ilius> everplays: :D
<ilius> everplays: 6 ghestam ro dar teye 1 mah didam, ghablan aslan nemidunestam chie
<everplays> baz khoobe ketab-esh ro nakhoondi ilius, pas hanooz jaye omidvari hast
<ilius> everplays: ghashang sakhtan, ye juri dorost kardan mohit ro ke adam bavaresh mige vagheaie
<ilius> everplays: na ketabesh ro nakhundam
<ilius> everplays: dar zemn, haji khodeti :D
<everplays> ilius, hehe, bashe seyyed dige haji nemigam behet :D
<ilius> everplays: seyyed arabie "sir" hast, hamun sir begi behtare
<ilius> :-P
 * bersam dare be in fekr mikone hala ke ketab harry potter ro khonde va hamin alan ham dare hp7 part2 (TS quality) ro az torrent migire yani che moshkeli mitone dashte bashe?
<ilius> bersam: in haji mojazatet mikone
<bersam> ilius: :D
<everplays> bersam, haji mamoolan adamaye kolang ketabesho mikhoonan, hade aghal ina ke doro vare man boodan va ketab-e ro khoondan kolang boodan
<everplays> hamashoon 6mizadan
<bersam> everplays: :))‌ ajab! be kolang bodan khodam fekr nakarde bodam tahala! dar moredesh fekr mikonam,(man haji nistam!)
<everplays> bersam, maloome ke haji nisti, copyright-esh dast-e khodame
<bersam> ilius: migam haji, yani sir, in starcall 2, toye gnome3 (archlinux) alamat hash bar axe.
<ilius> everplays: man ketab e jquery ro hal nadarm bekhunam, che berese be harry potter, vali film negah kardan niaz be fekr va hosele nadare :D
<bersam> ilius: 1.9.1
<ilius> bersam: aslan nakahstim laghab
<ilius> bersam: boro tuye preferences
<ilius> bersam: ترجیهات
<everplays> ilius, are, baz film-e dige, mishini mibini, adam mishnasam ke age hoselash sar bere film-e mobtazal ro ham trip-e film sinamayi mibine
<everplays> lol
<ilius> bersam: تب ظاهر -> دکمه سال/ماه قبل
<everplays> vali khob in harry potter-e vase teenager-as ketab-esh, oonam oon teenager hayi ke rip mizanan
<bersam> ilius: خب
<ilius> everplays: :D
<ilius> bersam: روی عکسش کلیک کن انتخاب کن
<ilius> bersam: روی سیستم‌های مختلف جهتش فرق داره.
<bersam> ilius: هه هه خوشمان آمد
<bersam> ilius: چرا؟
<ilius> bersam: :)
<ilius> bersam: بستگی داره بوم فارسی نصب باشه یا نه\
<ilius> bersam: بوم = locale :D
<bersam> ilius: hmmmm! اوکی!
<ilius> با بوم نقاشی فرق داره :D
<bersam> ilius: میتونم درک کنم تا اون حد رو :D نسخه‌ی جدید نیومده؟ (پکیج آرچش که هنوز همینه)
<ilius> bersam: az package starcal-git nasb kon (tu aur)
<ilius> bersam: package starcal (aur) ro yadam raft update konam
<bersam> ilius: ok
<ilius> bersam: dar zemn az github ham mituni download koni (ya sourceforge, zip esh ro) va ba script install-archlinux nasb koni
<ilius> bersam: point esh ine ke ba dashtane package e source, package e hameye distro ha ro mituni besazi va nasb koni (ke khodesh ham nasb mikone)
<bersam> با (AUR) خوبیش به اینه که بعدا برای آپگرید کردن و یا پاک کردن خیلی راحت و سریع پاک میشه.
<bersam> اهان اگه پکیج میسازه که هیچی
<ilius> bersam: age ba git ashna bashi az hame chi rahat tar, har bar kollesh ro download nemikone, faghat taghiratesh ro migire
<bersam> ilius: اره میدونم :) دستت درد نکنه :)
<ilius> bersam: خواهش
<everplays> bersam, dastet dard nakone ro vel kon, shomare hesab-e ilius ro midam $ beriz be hesabesh, zano bache dare bayad kharjeshoon ro bede
<bersam> everplays: :)‌ :D $ gerron shode! faide nadare.
<jalal> salam
<jalal> kasi hast
<tHr> salam doostan
<jalal> salam
<tHr> kasi midoone chetori mishe moshkel moraba' oftadan fonthaie farsie chrome ro dorost kard?
<tHr> man fagat to forumha gesmathaiee ke nagle gol shodano fonteshoono moraba mibinam!!
<jalal> agha
<tHr> chetori in moshkelo hal konam?
<jalal> man ubunto 10 nasb kardam
<jalal> mikham be 11 ertegha bedam
<jalal> cheka konam ?\
<alabd> jalal: aleikom salam
<jalal> salam
<jalal> agha in moshekele mano mitoni hal konid ?\
<alabd> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<tHr> kasi in moshkel mano nadare?
<alabd> tHr:  motasefane chrome estefade nakardam
<jalal> ok
<ilius> everplays: zan o bache chie baba :D
<tHr> manam az firefox estefade mikardam vali hey crash va hang mikone mikha az chrome estefade konam
<alabd> tHr:  version chande firefox ?
<tHr> alabd:har2 version 4 va 5 4 fagat hang mikard vali 5 ham hang mikone ham crash!!!
<tHr> kasi inja az chrome estefade mikone?
<alabd> tHr:  version 3.6
<alabd> khoobe az lahaz hang o crash
<everplays> az vaghti ke yadame ubuntu ba firefox moshkel dasht, tep tep crash mikard firefox-e roosh
<everplays> albate bishtar bekhatere flash bood
<everplays> vali khob kheyli mamani bood firefox-e
<tHr> everplays: shoma az kodom mororgar estefade mikonin?
<everplays> tHr, man firefox estefade mikonam, vali ubuntu nadaram, aval say kon flash-et ro update koni, age bazam crash mikard chrome dl kon
<alabd> firefox 3.6 bahash buish az 100 ta tab baz kardam tHr
<alabd> va albate baraye masarafe kamtare cpu vaghty lazem dari flash ro enable kon
<AlirezaDoakhan_> Hi all
<AlirezaDoakhan_> bye all
<shahverdy> komaaak!
<shahverdy> kasi mitoone tooye rah andazie L2tp komakam kone ?
<fvahid> whois ilius
<nkh> SAalm doostan
<nkh> man ye moshkel daram ba git, man in patch ro vase ffmpeg peyda kardam https://code.ros.org/trac/opencv/ticket/1020
<nkh> bad migan bayad hamin version ke patch male oon bude ro Downloa koni
<nkh> commit esh ba commit e in bayad yeki bashe engar
<nkh> man kollan ba git kar nakardam kasi mitune bege chejoori baayad Source i ke in patch male oone ro peyda konam o begiram ?
<everplays> nkh, khob commit-esh ro midooni chie?
<nkh> everplays: bah salam :D
<nkh> everplays: bebin inja ye safes
<nkh> everplays: toosh gofte roo folan commit in bug hast , taraf ziresh patch ro gozashte , in commit ro migi dige ?
<everplays> nkh, commit haye git ye hash-e gonde hastan. oono bayad dashte bashi
<nkh> everplays: are daram gooya
<nkh> everplays: hala chikaresh konam ?
<everplays> ok, ino mizani git checkout -b apply-patch COMMIT
<nkh> bad in source ro dowload mikone yani ?
<everplays> bad patch-e ro apply mikoni > git apply path/to/file
<everplays> na, source ro ke bayad ba git clone copy koni nkh
<nkh> everplays: bebin man alan ye source daram ! patch ro ham daram ! Ama Patch ro ba patch -p1 <ESMEPATCH natunestam estefade konam
<nkh> ( in -p1 nabayad chize digey bashe !? :-/ ) bad too channele ffmpeg porsidam , goft bayad bebini patch roo che sourci bude commit hash yeki bashe hamoon source ro begiri !
<everplays> nkh, dude, hatman oon commit-i ke patch behesh mikhore ro nadari
<nkh> everplays: Are dige moshkelam hamine :D
<everplays> ya bayad kolle repo ro clone koni va oontori ke behet goftam apply koni
<everplays> ya age roo ye chizi mesle github host shode khode commit ro peyda koni va source-esh ro dl koni
<everplays> bad ba patch ham mitooni apply koni roosh
<nkh> everplays: hmmm
<nkh> everplays: kolle repo ro chejoori clone konam !? kolesho begiram bad ba hash e patch on karo bokonam ok mishe yani ?
<nkh> :-/
<everplays> nkh, are, ama bastegi dare be repo-e momkene kheyli gonde bashe
<everplays> ba dastoor-e git clone ham mitooni clone koni repo ro
<nkh> everplays: :|
<nkh> everplays: bebin mitooni in ro bebini ? http://ffmpeg.org/download.html
<nkh> everplays: in khode siteshe
<everplays> nkh, git clone git://git.videolan.org/ffmpeg.git
<nkh> everplays: bezanam gitclone in ?
<everplays> bad ke clone-esh tamoom shod, oon dastoora ke goftam ro bayad bezani
<everplays> nkh, fasele dare beynesh dude
<nkh> everplays: :D ok
<nkh> everplays: (..../164262), folann ...
<nkh> dare migire
<nkh> everplays: yani Hajmesh 164 mege ! ?? !
<everplays> haha, pir mishi ta dl beshe
<everplays> na, oona tedad-e changeset-as
<nkh> everplays: naaa dare migire ta alan 14% shod vali teraficam tamum mishe !:))
<nkh> everplays: aha
<nkh> everplays: ok Thanks ta in DL she bebinam chi mishe be nazar 50-60 meg miad
<nkh> everplays: git apply path/to/file manzooret file patch e ke DL kardam ?
<everplays> nkh, are, in karo bayad bad az checkout kardan be commit-e bokoni
<nkh> oon checkout ro ke zadam goft Switched to a new branch 'apply-patch'
<everplays> ok-e
<nkh> everplays: ok ...
<nkh> everplays:  Nashod Engar : http://pastebin.com/8x5Pjy6P
<everplays> nkh, motmaeni patch-e vase hamoon commit-e?
<nkh> everplays: in linke patch e oon balash ke yaro report dade bug ro gofte bug male folan commit e man in commit ro bardashtam : https://code.ros.org/trac/opencv/ticket/1020
<nkh> everplays: commit	efb5fa79f5ca34140db357a00c999286097ab53e  ro zadam  doroste ?!
<everplays> nkh, too patch-e har chi D:/WaterWATCH/dev/opencv/modules/highgui/ hast ro replace kon
<nkh> everplays: ba chi replace konam?! :D
<everplays> nkh, 8772156be0725fd20d948a855616fe155fafdc09 ro bayad mizadi
<everplays> nkh, ba hichi :) pak-esh kon, taraf 6 zade ba in patch zadanesh
<everplays> nkh, alaan directory-e src dari dige?
<nkh> everplays: :)) bebin in commit ro az koja ovordi begu yad begiram !
<nkh> :D
<nkh> everplays: koja ? na , git clobe ye folder be esme ffmpeg dorost karde alan too inam :-?? folder be esme src nadare !
<everplays> nkh, khob dude, aval cd kon be ffmpeg
<nkh> everplays: kardam baba ! migam toosh src nadare !
<nkh> everplays: Ahan kollan manzuret Source bud !! :D
<everplays> pas too ffmpeg chi dari?
<nkh> everplays: band o basat e file ha o code o library ha o make o inas :-??
<everplays> nkh, hamchin directory-i dari? opencv/
<amin_eshgh> سلام من میخواستم بدون در اوبونتو میشه از nosql و C# استفاده کرد؟
<everplays> ya modules nkh
<nkh> everplays:  no folder nist , kollan faghat ye file c hast too ye foldera ke toosh opencv dare
<everplays> amin_eshgh, manzooret az nosql che database-ie? redis? mongo? memcachedb? couchdb?
<amin_eshgh> salam man mikhastam bedona mdar ubuntu mishe az no sql va c# vase ijade site estefade kard?
<everplays> nkh, bebin, in patch-e masir-esh moshkel dare bayad masir-esh dorost beshe
<everplays> bad mitooni rele konish
<nkh> everplays: bebin! fek konam git clone emooon eshtebah bude ! man ghablan ye source dige gereftam too oonja in masir ro dare !
<everplays> nkh, faghat yadet bashe bayad be commit-e parent checkout koni parent	f92b0084c0e02b3c816a9eb234c548487acadae8 ya parent	31d76ec2883c04d29d1f173ea99e605a6936613a
<everplays> nkh, dude! D:\ dare too patch-e! ye windows-i zade patch ro, alaan yani migi hamchin chizi roo linux-et dari? lol
<nkh> everplays: aha alan emtehan mikonam baz , faghat man nemifahamam in ke clone kardim chera ba oon ke ghablan dashtam fargh dare :-? yadamam nemiad oono az koja gereftam!!! :D
<everplays> nkh, hamin-esh maskharas, engar aslan file hayi ke bayd dashte bashi ro nadari
<nkh> everplays: han!? jomle akharo kollan nagereftam :D
<nkh> everplays: nakone bayad jaye dige ee ro clone mikardim!? :D
<everplays> nkh, https://code.ros.org/trac/opencv/attachment/ticket/1020/ffmpeg_build.patch ro bebin
<everplays> nkh, D:/WaterWATCH/dev/opencv/modules/highgui/src/cap_ffmpeg.cpp ro mibini avalesh?
<everplays> in yani ke in file-e taghyir karde
<nkh> everplays: OF!!
<everplays> hala to ke hamchin file-i roo linux-et nemitooni dashte bashi
<amin_eshgh> من میخوام یه سایت طراحی مکنم که حدود 80000 تا کاربر داره احتیاج به یه دیتابیس قوی دارم اونطور که فهمیدم k,
<everplays> vase hamin apply nemishe
<everplays> amin_eshgh, javab-e mano nadadi, ba che database-i mikhay kar koni?
<nkh> everplays: Got IT!!!! asan be D:\ ash deghat nkarde budam ! Ah :D
<nkh> everplays: man beram betabam bebinam ghazie chie :D fek konam gereftam chikar konam :D
<nkh> everplays: Merrsssiiiii ye Alamaeeee ! :D
<everplays> ;)
<nkh> everplays: :D faghat ye moshkel :-"
<nkh> alan ke mikham commit e jadid bezanam , mige fatal: git checkout: branch apply-patch already exists
<everplays> nkh, aval branch-e ro pak kon, git branch -D apply-patch
<amin_eshgh> نو اسکوال از همه قوی تره و بعدشم اوراکل و بعدشم مای اسکو ال من میخوام کسی اگه هست که این کارو کرده باشه منو راهنمایی مکنه بهم بگه چه دیتابیس بردارم و چه زبان بکد نویسی در مورد زبانم باز اونطور که فهمیدم ا اس پی و سی شارپ قوی تر از Ù¾ اچ پی هستنØ
<nkh> everplays: Ok Tnx Again!
<nkh> :)
<nkh> everplays: Hala niga Age Shod :D >  Cannot delete the branch 'apply-patch' which you are currently on
<everplays> nkh, git checkout master; git branch -D apply-patch
<everplays> nkh, bad aslan vase oon ghazie git checkout -b mitooni esme branch ro avaz koni, kheyli mohem nist
<nkh> everplays: Hmmm Ok bazam mersi, sare forsat bayad kar ba git ro ham yad begiram :|
<amin_eshgh> dostan age kesi hala rahnamie nemikone laghal begin ke ubuntu az che zabanhaie va data bas haie poshtibani mikone va amniyate sh chetore nesbate be windows va hala set kardane parametrhaye shabake mese dns va...
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: salam
<amin_eshgh> salam
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: soaletoon chiye?
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: rajebe amniyate dns?
<amin_eshgh> goftam mikham server bezanam ama tahala server dedicate nagereftam mikham ghable sho ro bekar bedonam dar tarkibe os database va language az che chizhaye estefade konam ke rahat tar va ghavitar bashan
<amin_eshgh> age in soal ro nemitonid javab bedid fagaht begid ubuntu che database va zabanhaie ro support mikone
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: khob maloome linux :)
<amin_eshgh> va inke baraye server windows bardaram behtare ya ubuntu
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: chon farsi neveshid man natoonestam bekhonam
<amin_eshgh> man ubuntu ashtam
<amin_eshgh> ama na be onvane server
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: bebinid man nemidonam mikhahid daghigan ba server chi kar konid
<amin_eshgh> benaaret nahve set kardane dns va... sakht tar nist to ubuntu
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: bayad riz soletoon ro beporsid
<amin_eshgh> rizesh ine
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: khob az aval begoo :)
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: toye gnu linux az bind9 estefade mishe
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: hala rabti nadare ke ubuntu bashe ya debian ya redhat
<amin_eshgh> man ta inja midonam ke database haye ghavi be tartib nosql oracle mysql hastand ke fekr konam no sql to debian va unix kar kone va oracle to windows va mysql ham dar window ham dar linux
<amin_eshgh> albate man intor fahmidam shayad eshtebah konam
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: shoma bayad ba bind9 kar konid ke khili behtar az dns server windows hast
<amin_eshgh> bind9 os?
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: bind vase piyade sazi dns server toy shabake hast va os nist ye software hast
<amin_eshgh> khob to linux hast fagaht ya dar windows ham hast
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: inam begam ke mysql va oracle toye linux nasb ham mishan rajebe nosql chizi nashnidam
<amin_eshgh> ok khob khob shod
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: vaghti khode microsoft dns server dare dalil nadare az bind9 estefade koni vali man pishneehad mikonam ke estefade nakoni
<amin_eshgh> c# va asp ama fekr nakonam to linux kar konan man migam c# va asp az php ghavitare nazare shoma chie?
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: vase ejraye code c# toye linux mitonid be project mono moraje konid
<amin_eshgh> ahan yani baste nasb mikone c# ro ham ejra mikone doroste?ama asp fagaht male windows doroste?
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: bastegi dare bekhahid chi kar konid
<everplays> amin_eshgh, bebin dari ye eshtebah mikoni, to aval bayad abzareto moshakhas koni bar asas-e niazat bad donbale chizayi ke mitooni estefade koni bashi
<everplays> shayad vase karet mysql ham javab bede
<amin_eshgh> khob man goftam aval chi behtare
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: bale haminjoor ke everplays mige amal kon
<amin_eshgh> bad bebinam ba kodom abzar mishe neveshtesh
<amin_eshgh> az hackesh mitarsam
<everplays> alaan man ye application daram ke bishtar az 100hezarta karbar dare, mysql ham khoob javab mide vasash
<everplays> ama khob age alaan bekham app-am ro rewrite konam hatman az redis va postgresql estefade mikonam shayadam mongo
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: az mysql behtar chi mikhay
<everplays> kamelan bastegi be karet dare
<everplays> amin_eshgh, mysql 5.5 be bala va engine-e innodb performance-e fogholade-i behet mide, chizayi ke niaz dari ro ham support mikone
<everplays> ama age hanoozam javab-e oon soal-et ro mikhay, mitooni roo linux az C# estefade koni, hata asp.net ham mitooni estefade koni
<amin_eshgh> are am man ke ye code zane herfie nistam
<fvahid> amin_eshgh: pas natije migirim ke soale chi behtare galate , har software e toye jaye khodesh age estefade beshe khobe age ...
<everplays> fvahid, +1
<amin_eshgh> vase hamin az hackesh mitarsam goftam soraghe oracle ya nosql beram be har hal man mikham az sefr shoro konam
<amin_eshgh> pass che behtar ke onio ke amniyatesh bishtare yad begiram
<everplays> amin_eshgh, database mostaghim rabti be hack shodan nadare
<everplays> hata age nosql ham estefade koni ehtemalan-e query injection hast
<amin_eshgh> khob shoma khodeton age gharar bod server ekhtesasi ba in hajm karbar bezanid
<amin_eshgh> chi entekhab mikardid?
<amin_eshgh> os va database va zaban
<everplays> akhe 80,000ta hajm-e kheyli ziadi nist amin_eshgh
<everplays> rahat mitooni ba mysql/php/linux va ye cache layer-e sade handle-esh koni
<everplays> age ye framework estefade koni ke hata oon cache layer-esham amade khahad bood
<amin_eshgh> manzoret az cash layer chie ye chizi mese joomla?
<everplays> na :)
<amin_eshgh> :)
<amin_eshgh> nakhandin dige baba hala
<amin_eshgh> ma sefrim dige
<amin_eshgh> lol
<everplays> toolaynie, vali intori begam ke vase inke bazi chiza ro dobare az db nakeshi biroon ya process nakoni too ram ya be shekle file negah midari
<everplays> vaghti user dobare khast hamoon ghabli ro bebine dige niaz nist database va php kheyli dargir beshan
<everplays> masalan farz kon safe aval-e site-et dar har daghighe 200,000 bar request mishe behesh, khob age har 200,000 bar ro bekhay az database etela@ ro bekeshi biroon ke server mikhabe
<everplays> vase hamin 1bar az db mikeshi biroon, mirizish too ram ta masalan 10min ham request nemizani be db
 * everplays bayad bere
<hasaaaan> hi
<omid_> http://www.suse.com/ قابل توجه آن دسته از هواداران ابونتو که میفرمودند با فروش ناول کار سوزه و اوپن سوزه به پایان خواهد رسید
<the-light> omid_: boro yeja dige, fekr nakonam inja Ubuntu kar gir biari :)
<omid_> the-light کاملن موافقم. اینجا تا جایی که دیدم یا هواداران فسیل دبیان هستن یا عشق این رو دارن که بگن ما آرچ کار میکنیم یعنی ما هم بعععله  :))
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-21
<nkh1> everplays: salam :D
<nkh1> khoobi!?
<nkh1> Hasty !?
<nkh1> everplays: Patch e Asan male opencv bude na ffmpeg :(( =)) man neimdunam khodaEee too ooon page az koja bayad mifahmidam ?? :-" hata az addres ham  nemishod hads zad :D
<everplays> salaam nkh1
<everplays> hehe, alaan dari mikhandi ya narahati?
<nkh1> everplays: elaieke salam :)
<nkh1> everplays: JOftesh :D
<nkh1> everplays: 2 haftas taghriban sare kaaram ! :))
<everplays> nkh1, eyb nadare dar avaz in dafe miri git yad migiri :)
<nkh1> everplays: oon developere khenge ffmpeg ro beguu too IRC kolli file ro khund mige boro bebin male kodum commit e !:))
<nkh1> everplays: :D
<nkh1> everplays: hala alan felan daram migardam bebinam in command e patch chejoorie
<nkh1> -p1 o -p0 o inash keye kooojas chi be chie ...
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<Efazati> WhiteCrow1, bax az kenaresh rad mishan :D
<WhiteCrow1> Efazati: :D
<mahdiyeh> salam
<mahdiyeh> tooye ubuntu chetori bayad kart seda ro nasb kard? hamchenin web cam ro?
<dark-sun> migam hich farghi hast beyne server haye HP tuye bazar, ba serveri k khodam assembel karde basham?
<nkh> everplays: Salam , Vaght dari mozahem sham !? :D
<nkh> :-"
<Nu^253r> vase mozahem shodan niyaz be vaghte ghabli nist nkh, adam haminjor moahem mishe
<Nu^253r> :D
<nkh> :D
<Arash> سلام دوستان، یکی نفر کیبورد فارسی برای اندروید ساخته حالا یک لیست کلمات متداول فارسی لازم داره تا کیبورد تکمیل بشه
<Arash> کسی راهنمایی میتونه بکنه از کجا بیاریم؟
<mujtaba> Arash: سلام
<Arash> سلام
<Arash> از بچه های اینجا میپرسم چ
<Arash> چون میدونم دیکشنری اوپن سورس ساختند
<Arash> منتها الان یادم نمیاد کجا رو بگردم برای سورسش
<Arash> و دیتابیس کلماتش
<mujtaba> چند تا دیکشنری فارسی هست
<mujtaba> که رایگانند
<mujtaba> شاید بشه پایگاه داده‌ی اونها رو استفاده کرد
<mujtaba> البته اگه اجازه بدن
<mujtaba> آها
<everplays> mujtaba, http://xfardic.sf.net/generic.xdb.bz2 ro negah kon va https://github.com/ilius/pyglossary ro
<everplays> mtux va ilius ham alaan online nistan ke betoonan komak-et konan
<everplays> maour ham online nist
<mujtaba> everplays: منظورتون آرش بود
<mujtaba> ایشون دنبال منبع می‌گشت
<mujtaba> :)
<everplays> sorry, mujtaba. Arash ^
<Arash> من لیست کلمه لازم دارم
<Arash> فقط هم فارسیش رو
<Arash> معنیش مهم نیست برام
<Arash> پیشنهاد میکنین با سازنده اش تماس بگیرم؟
<everplays> Arash, mitooni az hamoon-a estekhraj bokoni, vali mitooni ba ilius sohb@ koni hatman komak-et mikone ke list-e kalame-a ro dar biari
<Arash> باشه
<Arash> کیا هست؟
<Arash> یعنی کی پیداش میشه اینورا؟
<everplays> alaan nist, ba nickname-e ilius miad
<everplays> shanbe 100% online mishe sa@e kari, vali shayad farda ham online beshe
<everplays> vali baid midoonam emshab zoodtar az 9-10 biad
<Arash> باشه
<Arash> پس میام سر میزنم
<siamak> salam
<siamak> چرا تو انجمن نمیتونم تو قسمت انجمن تازه کاران تاپیک جدید بزنم ؟
<siamak> kasi hast bedoone moshkel kojast ?
<siamak> chetori mishe topice jadid zad ?
<rotil> سلام من توی forum
<rotil> رو سرچ کردم چیزی راجب نصب
<rotil> opera
<rotil> نبود نیست کسی مرا یاری کند
<rotil> من یه تازه کارم
<rotil> بابا یه کمک ساده می خوام
<rotil> ;-) lol
<rotil> ey baba
<rotil> ka30 nist
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-22
<dark-sun> yo people
<omid> نسخه کامل ویرچوال باکس رو از کجا دانلود کنیم ؟ این نسخه احمقانه متن باز خیلی کمبود داره به خصوص اینکه یو اس بی ساپرت نمیکنه. سایت اوراکل هم که اجازه دانلود از ایران رو نمیده . عزیزان ابونتو دوست نمیدونن چه کنیم؟
<dark-sun> omid: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=virtualbox+download
<omid> برادر من گفتم سایت اوراکل اجازه دانلود نمیده و پکیج آر پی ام درست حسابی از نسخه غیر ose هم پیدا نکردم
<omid> به نظرتون این حرکت خیلی با مزه هست؟
<dark-sun> omid: من که خودم خیلی اون سایت رو دوست دارم
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun>  omid من از مخازن نصبش کردم
<omid> من بعد از کلی جستجو تو سافتپدیا و سوزه دانلود و خود سایت اوراکل اینو دارم میپرسم
<omid> اونوقت شما میگی گوگل کن؟
<dark-sun> omid: توضیحات همون صفحه ویکی دانلود نوشته چجوری انجامش بدی
<dark-sun> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Efazati> dark-sun, :))))
<Efazati> omid, bikhial dark-sun dashte shokhi mikarde
<Efazati> :D
<dark-sun> Efazati: مهدی خواستم بهش خوش آمد بگم.
<dark-sun> Efazati: توی همون لینک توی قسمت دبیان-بیس‌ها گفته ولی
<omid> من واسه سوزه میخوام
<omid> دبیان مفت گرون هست
<dark-sun> omid: توی قسمت ردهت بیس‌ها گفته
<dark-sun> omid: واسه سوزه قسمت ردهت بیس رو بخون
<omid> چی گفته آخه . گفته پکیج رو اضافه کن.
<omid> بنده پکیج ۱۱.۴ سوزه رو که گفته بود با یست اضافه کردم
<omid> و چیزی که نصب کرده این هست :
<Efazati> dark-sun, mehdi babate man mohamadam :D
<Efazati> :)))
<dark-sun> ریفرش کردی مخازن رو بعدش؟
<omid>  Virtual Box 4.0.4 OSE
<dark-sun> Efazati: :D تشابه اسمی بود
<Efazati> dark-sun, https://plus.google.com/u/0/117902286934272121234/about
<Efazati> :D
<omid> بله
<omid> یعنی همون مزخرف متن باز رو داده باز هم
<omid> بعد از همه این کارها اومدم از شما میپرسم
<omid> شما میگی گوگل کن و لینک سایت اوراکل رو میدی
<Efazati> omid, calm down :D
<dark-sun> omid: امید جون، قربون شکل ماهت من دبیان کار می‌کنم
<dark-sun> omid: توضیحات دبیانش واسه من جواب داد
<Efazati> dark-sun, you can shoot the guy
<Efazati> :D
<dark-sun> omid: اگه توی سوزه کار نمی‌ده از کانال سوزه بپرس
<dark-sun> Efazati: it's a silver bullet, I'd rather to save it ;)
<Efazati> dark-sun, of course, you need for some wolverine D:
<dark-sun> Efazati: من فکر کردم تو رو فالو کرده بودم.. حافظه‌ی گوگل پلاسیم آلزایمر گرفته
<omid> اون ها اصلن حالیشون نیست وقتی میگی از ایران نمیشه دانلود کرد یعنی چی
<omid> فکر میکنن سر کار گذاشتیشون
<omid> شما خودت بیا ببین من الان اونجا دارم میپرسم
<omid> #suse
<Efazati> dark-sun, حله داداش :D
<dark-sun> omid: دلیلی نداره این رو بپرسی
<Efazati> omid, link mostaghim mide?
<dark-sun> omid: از خود پکیج منیجر نسخه‌ی اراکلش رو انتخاب کن و نسخه‌ی او اس ای رو حذف کن
<dark-sun> virtualbox-nonfree
<Omid_o> dc
<dark-sun> omid: از خود پکیج منیجر نسخه‌ی اراکلش رو انتخاب کن و نسخه‌ی او اس ای رو حذف کن
<Omid_o> من نمیدونم این OSE ها چقدر چرتن . سر جاوا هم Openjdk یا همچین چیزی رسمن مارو باردار کرد
<dark-sun> من فقط اوایل کارم باهاشون مشکل داشتم
<Omid_o> این ویرچوال باکس یه اکستنشنی . فیکس پکی چیزی نداره که بشه بهش ساپرت یو اس بی اضافه کرد ؟ آخه شنیدم جدیدن کلش جی پی ال شده پس نسخه او اس ای زیاد معنی نداره دیگه
<dark-sun> کافیه اسم پکیج رو درست تشخیص بدی
<dark-sun> من چیزی در این خصوص نمی‌دونم و بعید می‌دونم اکستنشنی براش باشه. چون لایسنس یه قرارداد قانونیه و قانون عطف به ما سبق نمی‌شه
<dark-sun> اگه مخزن رو درست اضافه کرده باشی پکیجش بدون مشکل باید توی پکیج منیجر ظاهر بشه.
<neghab> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-23
<online-it2> salam hengami ke laptopam be elat nadashtan sharj khamoosh shod va man be sharj vaslesh kardam dige os load nemishe va dar ghesman FSCK mimoone repair filesystem:/# ghablan ham injoori shode bood ba net gardi chandta dastoor hal shod ama alan moondam
<siamak> سلام
<siamak> مشکل فروم کی حل میشه ؟
<online-it2> salam va sobhetoon bekheyr dirooz vaghty ke laptopam sharjesh tamoom shod va system khamoosh shod man be sharjer vaslesh kardam ke system bala biyad ghable vorood be osam dar safheye fsck mimooone va be repair filesystem :/# eshare mikone  ghablan pish omade bood ke ba gashtan va chand dastoor rafe shod ama alan moondam
<online-it2> yechiziham ezafe konam ke partion ext4 e va inke hengam nasbe distro yetiki baraye amniyat bood ke  gparted partion ro besoorat encrypt va ziresh partion haye systemi gharar dare
<Guest4656> salam khedmate hameye doostan
<Guest4656> forum vase shoma ham baz nemishe ?
<Guest4656> kasi nist ?
<dark-sun> salam be hame
<Saber> test: salam :D
 * dark-sun reports: test is not working.. try again later.
<shab> salam man mikham taze linux ra shoro konam doostan shoma che manbaei ra pishnahad mikonid?
<dark-sun> shab: صبر و تحمل زیاد
<dark-sun> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-24
<online-it2> salam sytemam niyaz repair file system dare fsck chekar konam
<online-it2-live> sytemam niyaz be fsck dare to repair file system moondam
<online-it2-live> nemidooonam agar kasi be irc nayomade bad az darkhastam biyad mitooone ba dastoori saalaye afrad ghable khodesho bebine?
<hale> 3
<hale> salam
<hale>          
<hale1> salam
<hale1> manbayad chand ta malware ya virus dashte basham
<hale1> mikham tets konam
<hale1> link virus mikham albate be joz eicar.org
<hale1> komak
<dark-sun> دارم چک می‌کنم دوستان کسی هست؟
<dark-sun> ashkan: هستی؟
<dark-sun> ehsan: هستی احسان؟
<dark-sun> ای بابا
<ehsan> بله
<ehsan> عزیز
<dark-sun> ehsan: دیر گفتی احسان رفتم تکنوتاکس
<ehsan> ببخشید :(
<dark-sun> ehsan: مشکلی نیس بیا تماشا
<dark-sun> ehsan: داریم سعی می‌کنیم جملات حاوی کلمات انگلیسی-فارسی بنویسیم که درست نمایش داده نشن
<ehsan> چرا؟
<dark-sun> ehsan: اینو ببین
<dark-sun> این یک متن حاوی یک ‎test :D است. و این هم اسمایلی نهایی ‎:D
<dark-sun> ehsan: اسمایلی آخر اومده نه؟
<ehsan> آره
<ehsan> من تو Quessel هستم
<ehsan> quassel
<dark-sun> ehsan: یه آی ار سی کلاینته؟
<ehsan> yes, male kde
<dark-sun> ‫این یک متن test هست. که در آن ‎/etc/fstab نوشته شده
<dark-sun> یا همه چیز به ‎/etc/fstab
<dark-sun> ختم می‌شود
<ehsan> این یک متن تست است که در آن /etcfstab نوشته شده است و درست نمایش داده می شه
<dark-sun> ehsan: حالا امتحان کن ببین خودتم می‌تونی اینجوری بنویسی مثل من؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<ehsan> من دارم sun را در یک متن فارسی with out problems می نویسم :D
<dark-sun> دو نقطه بعد از دی نمایش داده شده
<dark-sun> D:
<dark-sun> اینجوری
<ehsan> آره
<dark-sun> ehsan: می‌شه درستش کرد با کاراکتر
<dark-sun> LTRM
<dark-sun> http://weblog.aqlinux.ir
<dark-sun> سه تا پست آخر نوشته در موردش
<ehsan> thanks :)
<dark-sun> ehsan: خواهش می‌کنم.
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> برم توی آیدنتیکا هم تست کنم
<tHr> salam
<tHr> az doostan kasi google chrome estefade mikone?
<dark-sun> tHr: man
<dark-sun> tHr: nasbesh kardam, gahi ham bahash 1 charkhi mikhoram
<dark-sun> tHr: chtor mage? be to ham pishnahade doosti dade? :)
<tHr> dark-sun:man 1moshkeli bahash daram mitooni hallesh koni?
<dark-sun> tHr: humm.. che moshkeli?
<online_it2> salam doostan partion systemam sda1 ext4 -sda2 lvm2  ke tooye fsck moonde harchi rahnamaye interneti bood ke azash sar darmiyovordam zadam hal nashod
<tHr> dark-sun: moshkele neshoon dadan fonthaie farsie dakhele quote haro
<dark-sun> online_it2: che bad :( hala mikhay chi kar koni?
<dark-sun> tHr: manam hamin moshkelo bahash daram. nemidunam chejuri mishe dorosesh kard :(
<tHr> dark-sun: to ham in moshkelo dari?
<dark-sun> tHr: haminja 1am bepors, shayad kasi j dad
<dark-sun> tHr: google kardi?
<tHr> dark-sun: are javabi nis!!!!
<online_it2> yani inja hame oseshoon load nemishe
<dark-sun> tHr: bezar manam beporsam...
<tHr> dark-sun:firefox5 am motasefane hey hang mikone vagarna ba oon khosh budam
<dark-sun> online_it2: male man k load mishe. salam miresoone! ;)
<online_it2> loo3
<online_it2> tazasham partione enc hast
<dark-sun> online_it2: man k nemidunam, hich vaght be LVM ok nadadam.
<dark-sun> online_it2: shayad kasi bedoone
<online_it2> manam baraye test ba gnome 3 omadam bad moondegar shodam
<online_it2> baram mohem nabood rad kardam nasb she
<dark-sun> online_it2: che tozie? fedora?
<online_it2> yes
<dark-sun> online_it2: fedora khodesh kanal dare k
<online_it2> in moshkel fedora nist moshkele fsck e too hame mishe porsid
<dark-sun> tHr: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:NyqfUaRZlRQJ:www.danatarin.com/questions/4859/%D9%86%D8%AD%D9%88%D9%87-%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%87-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D9%81%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B3%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%B5%D9%81%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D9%88%D8%A8-%D9%88-%D9%86%D9%85%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%B4-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D9%85%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%B1%DA%AF%D8%B1-%DA%A9%D8%B1%D9%88%D9%85+%D9%81%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA
<dark-sun> +%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B3%DB%8C+chrome&hl=en&strip=1
<dark-sun> tHr: zaheran bugi dare
<dark-sun> tHr: opera ro test zadi? epiphany ham bad ni
<dark-sun> online_it2: moshkel daghighan chie?
<online_it2> khabar nadarid kodom az bacheha ro kindle ba os duokan font farsi rikhte
<online_it2> ?
 * dark-sun nemidone...
<dark-sun> tHr: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=%D9%81%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA+%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B3%DB%8C+%D9%85%D8%B4%DA%A9%D9%84+%DA%A9%D8%B1%D9%88%D9%85&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<dark-sun> tHr: 1 alame rahe hal, ta sobh vaght dari emtehan koni va javab begiri :)
<online_it2> bargh laptop ghat shod rooshan kardam ghable load os be safheye repair filesystem :#/rahnamyi misham
<dark-sun> online_it2: khob?.. payami, nedaee? khataee?
<online-it2> zooram miyad bikhiyal besham formatesh konam koli update barname ba dl barname ba in net zoghali dashtam
<dark-sun> online-it2: bebin injori k tozih dadi engar 1 fsck mikhad
<dark-sun> online-it2: "fsck" zadi?
<online-it2> are az har rahi ke benazaram miyomad too rahnamaha khoondam
<dark-sun> online-it2: nemishe k, 1 khataee chizi mide age dorost nazani
<online-it2> baraye lv_home ke tozih dade bood amal recovery anjam gereft
<dark-sun> online-it2: man k nemidunam chi zadi, chi natije gerefti. :S
<dark-sun> online-it2: bayad dastoor ro ba khorojish bezari
<dark-sun> online-it2: ta bebinim ghazie chie
<online-it2> lvm lvchange -ay /dev/vg_cobo/lv_home
<dark-sun> inja mige: fsck kardane 1 partition lvm shabie 1 partitione mamulie.
<dark-sun> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-139776.html
<dark-sun> fsck.filesystem /dev/LV/lvol0
<dark-sun> be jaye "filesystem", formate partition ro mizari
<online-it2> chandta dige ham  ke fsck  -yfv /dev/mapper/lv_home home
<online-it2> ham bood badesh recovery shoroo shod
<dark-sun> online-it2: khob, khataee nayomad toosh?
<dark-sun> peyghami?
<dark-sun> chizi?
<online-it2> na
<online-it2> yadam nist alan dobare mizanam
<dark-sun> online-it2: khode /dev/sda1 ro ham fsck kardi?
<online-it2> na
<dark-sun> online-it2: vaghti bargh mire, hame partitiona ro bayad chk koni
<online-it2> sda1 partion boot e man ext4 e
<online-it2> hata root ?!
<dark-sun> online-it2: hatman! root az hame vajeb tare
<dark-sun> albate mamulan khodesh fix mikone, mage in k msohkel jedi bashe
<dark-sun> online-it2: momkene niaz bashe option khasi bezani. dar in soorat khodesh behet mige
<dark-sun> payam ha ro ba deghat bekhoon
<online-it2> dastoorat ke type mikonam ham benevisam
<dark-sun> online-it2: yaddasht kon, are
<online-it2> lvm lvchange -ay /dev/vg_cobo/lv_home
<online-it2> lvm lvscan
<online-it2> ke mi ge 3ta active hastan
<dark-sun> online-it2: khob
<dark-sun> har 3 ta ro mituni scan koni
<online-it2> fsck -yfv /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol_home
<online-it2> fsck -yfv /dev/vg_cobo/lv_home
<online-it2> ke nevesht fsck from util_linux 2.19.1
<dark-sun> online-it2: ina bedune khata ejra mishan dg na?
<online-it2> badesh 5ta pass anjam mide
<dark-sun> age pass ha ta akhar miran va khataee nadare khobe
<online-it2> ba yesery adad az block used az in chiza
<online-it2> engary erori nemide
<dark-sun> khobe
<online-it2> hala baraye root  swap ham bezanam?
<dark-sun> online-it2: faghat partition root ro ham scan kon
<dark-sun> swap na
<dark-sun> swap ehtiaji nadare
<online-it2> eror mide
<online-it2> :
<dark-sun> jaleb shod
<dark-sun> chi mige?
<dark-sun> error :linux not found!  :D
<online-it2>  fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open / dev/mapper/vg_cobo-lv_root
<online-it2> file system mounted or opened  exclusively by another progran?
<online-it2> hamin
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-16
<subzer0> http://www.zconf.ir
<subzer0> http://www.zconf.ir
<subzer0> http://www.zconf.ir
<subzer0> http://www.zconf.ir
<subzer0> http://www.zconf.ir
<subzer0> http://www.zconf.ir سومین همایش سراسری نرم افزارهای آزاد/متن باز
<subzer0> http://www.zconf.ir سومین همایش سراسری نرم افزارهای آزاد/متن باز
<subzer0> http://www.zconf.ir سومین همایش سراسری نرم افزارهای آزاد/متن باز
<subzer0> http://www.zconf.ir سومین همایش سراسری نرم افزارهای آزاد/متن باز
<subzer0> http://www.zconf.ir سومین همایش سراسری نرم افزارهای آزاد/متن باز
<ahmadhesni> @All: Salam, ye soal to ubuntu, ye modem wireless darim, user pass roosh set nashode. vaghti ke connect mishim besh bayad ye pppoe connection bezanim. vali nemishe!! chon vaghti be wireless connect mishi dg ghesmate dsl fa'al nist ke betooni conection besazi ya connect koni!! che konam?
<ahmadhesni> @All: Salam, ye soal to ubuntu, ye modem wireless darim, user pass roosh set nashode. vaghti ke connect mishim besh bayad ye pppoe connection bezanim. vali nemishe!! chon vaghti be wireless connect mishi dg ghesmate dsl fa'al nist ke betooni conection besazi ya connect koni!! che konam?
<strnx> ahmadhesni☣ to routeret tanzimato anjam bede ke dige niyaz be pppoe nabashe
<ahmadhesni> strnx: salam, mer30 vali  man nemikham user pass ro roo modem wireless set konam mikham besh connect besham az tarighe ssid bad ba connection broadband be internet vasl besham
<strnx> ahmadhesni☣ manzoreto nemifahmam
<ahmadhesni> too win kheyli rahat mishe! :(
<strnx> as ssid va modem wireless
<ahmadhesni> strnx: fek kon ye khat adsl dari va ye user pass va pvc va va modem wireless hala baraye config che mikoni? user pass va pvc ro set mikoni bad ye ssid barash mizari ke az laptop peydash koni va be internet vasl beshi, 2roste?
<ahmadhesni> strnx: hala man mikham modem wireless  bridge bashe faghat ssid dide beshe va betooni be modem connect beshi na internet, vaghti be modem cn shodi ye connection broad band bezani va be internet vasl beshi
<ahmadhesni> strnx: nemishe?
<strnx> nemidoanm ahmadhesni
<ahmadhesni> strnx: ok, mamnoon az lotfet
<Hossein_> سلام
<Hossein_> نظرتون راجع به این سیستم عامل چیه
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast?
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-17
<Mina> salam
<Mina> ye file html toye maser
<Mina> sdr
<Mina> var / www / m.html
<Mina> hastesh
<Mina> chejore ono verayesh konam
<Mina> kase nest be man komak kone
<Mina> ?????????
<Mina> yeki be man komak kone
<al__> hi
<al__> where is anyone?
 * dark-sun sighs...
<torabkheslat> من یک سوال دارم ، کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه؟
<dark-sun> :)
<sasan>  من یک سوال دارم ، کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه؟
<dark-sun> !ask | sasan
<lubotu3> sasan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sasan> i've problem for registering my Nickname can anyone advise me!?
<dark-sun> sasan✪ /join #nickserv
<ahmad> exit
<torabkheslat> doostan kessi amoozeshe sed ro dare!?
<mahdy> torabkheslat: baraye sed bayad regx yad begiri be nazaram
<torabkheslat> khob pas vase regex kessi chi dare!?
<sneyes> salam
<sneyes> agha ye soal daram
<sneyes> kasi hast komak kone?
<chalist> bepors age kasi balad bashe pasokh mide
<sneyes> mersi
<sneyes> valla barnamei ke az tarighe software centre dl mikonamo
<sneyes> koja miad?
<sneyes> Im noob :D
<chalist> unity dari?
<sneyes> na aziz fekr nakonam
<sneyes> migam ke , noobam
<sneyes> taze ham install kardam ubuntu mo
<sneyes> rastesh kolli zooorrr zadam aircrack o nasb kardam
<sneyes> alan mikham ye file e .sh o ejra konam
<sneyes> to oon moshgel daram
<chalist> khob pas unity dari. alt+F2  ro bezan, bad avale esme barname ro type kon neshoon mide behet
<sneyes> filtershekan mikham ke betonam beram forym bekhonam
<chalist> baraye .sh ham kafiye tooye terminal esme file ro benevisi  o Enter bezani
<sneyes> moshgelam chize digast , baladam runesh konam
<sneyes> shoma wiffy.sh o mishnasi?
<chalist> wifi hacker?
<sneyes> ye script e
<sneyes> ke kar ba aircrack-ng ro rahat tar mikone
<sneyes> vaghti ba backtrack run esh mikardam yadame ye line e source esho
<sneyes> bayad change mikardi
<sneyes> ye addressi dasht ke ghalat bood to defaultesh
<sneyes> shoma yahoo dari?
<chalist> na kar nakardam vali search kardam o didam ke baghiye ham moshek dashtan too ubuntu
<sneyes> are doroste
<sneyes> va ye chize dg
<sneyes> update e carte graphicamo
<sneyes> az koja begiram
<sneyes> driver
<chalist> additional driver ro bezan oonja recommended ro bezan
<sneyes> 300ta miare
<sneyes> search ham nadare
<sneyes> sare forsat bayad dl esh konam
<sneyes> oon yedonasho vali alan mikham
<chalist> tooye synaptic ham mitooni search koni o age niyazi be update dash update koni
<sneyes> synaptic o chejori run konam
<sneyes> agha shoma id yahoo dari?
<sneyes> man mozahemet sham
<chalist> yahoo nadaram, gtalk hast
<sneyes> aha
<sneyes> ok pas hichi
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-18
<mammad> hi
<MaMaD> kasi hast ye help be ma bede
<MaMaD> ?
<MaMaD> sudo apt-get install libperl-dev
<MaMaD> in formesh doroste?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-19
<mohsen-rashidi_> hello
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dark-sun> lubotu3✪ shut up stupid bot
<lubotu3> dark-sun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dark-sun> lol, nice one
<HSarena> سلام..
<HSarena> من اوبونتو ۱۲.۰۴ رو نصب کردم ولی تاچ پدم کار نمی کنه...
<HSarena> کسی هست؟؟
<_behrooz_> سلام
<HSarena> سلام
<_behrooz_> مشکل چیه ؟
<HSarena> راستش. تاچ پدم کار می کنه ولی نه درست. یعنی بعضی موقع ها کلیک راست کار نمی کنه، بعضی موقع ها کلیک چپ، بعضی موقع ها اصلا کار نمی کنه.....
<_behrooz_> ببین من تا حالا لپ تاپ نداشتم حالا مدل لپ‌تاپ چیه ؟
<HSarena> مدل لپ تاپ وایو CS36 .... حتی نمایندگی هم بردم. تاچ پد از نظر فنی درسته،‌ تو ویندوز هم کار می کنه،‌ فک کنم مشکل از درایور های synaptics باشه
<HSarena> ولی نمی دونم چه طوری درستش کنم.
<_behrooz_> میگم قبل از اینکه لاگین کنی هم مشکل داره ؟
<HSarena> نمی دونم.آخه بعضی موقع به اندازه چند دقیقه ای همه کلیک هاش کار می کنه ولی بعد دوباره....
<HSarena> اگه لازمه یه بار reboot کنم..
<HSarena> ؟؟
<_behrooz_> یه امتحان بکن
<HSarena> ولی یادمه که موقع نصبش کار نمی کرد....
<HSarena> پس بر می گردم...
<HSarena> تست کردم...
<HSarena> درست بود.. ولی فک نکنم بشه با یه بار تست کردن اینو فهمید... چون همین الان درست کار می کنه...
<HSarena> همین الان دوباره خراب شد... فقط کلیک راست کار می کنه...
<needhelp> سلام دوستان
<needhelp> کسی هست به من کمک کنه
<needhelp> من مشکل عجیبی با اوبونتو دارم
<needhelp> هر سایت را که پینگ می کنم پینگ می ده اما وقتی می خوام تو فایرفاکس ببینمش نشون نمی ده به جز چند سایت
<centooos> salam, needhelp, masalan chio mizani k baz nemikone?
<needhelp> http://123pay.ir
<needhelp> http://novinvps.net
<needhelp> http://linuxreview.ir
<needhelp> centooos: اما الان ویندوز مجازی که روی همون ابونتو دارم اینترنت داره
<centooos> needhelp, proxy mizani vasl mishi?
<needhelp> centooos: نه وصل نمی شه
<needhelp> فقط گوگل باز می شه با بعضی از سایت ها
<centooos> file /etc/resolve.conf chi tosh hast? needhelp
<needhelp> centooos: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<needhelp> centooos: ama gablesh "nameserver 127.0.0.1" bood
<centooos> needhelp, inam besh ezafe kon bbin taghiri mikone ya na nameserver 217.218.155.155
<centooos> needhelp inja bayad ye dns ip bezary na ip 127 k khodety.
<needhelp> centooos: man karish nakardam
<centooos> needhelp, eb nadare . chi shod ezafe kardysh?
<needhelp> centooos: yani rahi bara halesh nist
<centooos> dns besh ezafe kardy bazam nashod yani?needhelp
<needhelp> centooos: na , ama mitonam hame site ha ro ping konam
<centooos> ping k mitoni bekoni
<needhelp> centooos: are
<centooos> needhelp, dnset resolve nemitone bekone esmi k besh midi bere ipiesho gir biare
<centooos> needhelp, vase man in 2 ta fahgat add shode
<centooos> nameserver 217.218.155.155
<centooos> nameserver 217.218.127.127
<needhelp> centooos: gozashtam ro dns hayae google
<centooos> inamham besh ezafe kon
<needhelp> centooos: baz ham nashod , yeki do ta bishtar baz nemikone
<centooos> needhelp, yadame yeki ye bar moshkel dasht hal shod , ama yadam nis chejory!
<needhelp> centooos: mozo kheyli ajibe chera google irna , isna , linuxreview baz mishan bagiye na
<Farzad> salam
<Farzad> kesi hast rahnamaee kone?
<centooos> needhelp, bbin chanta address dns bayad add koni k hamero baz kone fk konam
<Farzad> kesi j mide?
<needhelp> centooos: se ta bishtar ke nemishe
<AlphaPinky> hi
<AlphaPinky> id like to learn more about Iran, which IRC channel you suggest me to go?
<HSarena> سلام
<HSarena> اگه کسی هست من مشکلمو بگم؟
<AlphaPinky> lol. cant read that.
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-20
<nima> سلام یه کمک فوری!! چه برنامه ایی ریز ترافیک های ارسال  ودریافت اینترنت را نشان مبده؟
<nima> سلام یه کمک فوری!! چه برنامه ایی ریز ترافیک های ارسال  ودریافت اینترنت را نشان مبده؟
<nima> سلام یه کمک فوری!! چه برنامه ایی ریز ترافیک های ارسال  ودریافت اینترنت را نشان مبده؟
<HSarena> سلام! من یه مشل
<HSarena> سلام من یه مشکلی با تاچ پد تو اوبونتو دارم..... کسی هس؟؟
<h2012n> سلام
<h2012n> می خواستم یک فایل با wget
<h2012n> دانلود کنم
<h2012n> توش یک ( داره
<h2012n> خطا میده چطوری رفعش کنم
<strnx> h2012n☣ ba \(
<h2012n> -bash: wget http://dl.ir-dl.com/user8/Albert.Einstein\(www.IR-DL.com\).rar: command not found
<h2012n> @strnx
<esak> #5hit
<nima> باسلام -با چه برنامه ایی میشود  مصرف ترافیک اینترنت را  ضبط و ذخیره کرد؟
<nima> خواهش میکنم جواب بدهید.
<strnx> nima☣ lotfan pm nade va ba barnameye wireshark mishe hamchenin tcpdump
<_behrooz_> http://www.torrent-invites.com/operating-systems/25134-how-monitor-log-network-traffic-linux-only.html
<_behrooz_> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/11/vnstat-network-traffic-monitor/
<esak> #5hit
<esak> kasi ba infrarecorder write  karde ?
<Tlangor> آدرس محل برگزاری جشن انتشار ابونتو : میدان محلاتی، خیابان آهنگ ، بعد از پل پنجم ،دانشگاه آزاد تهران جنوب - دانشکده ی فنی-آمفی تیاتر.
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-15
<Slentdeath> salam
<Slentdeath> ppet
<sir01> salam ...bebakhshid man ubuntu 13.04 daram ru systemam alan ba win umadam inja ...moshkeli ke daram ine ke man Drivere graphic card ATI ro az Software center nasb kardam badesh ke system ro restart kardam va bad ke login kardam dg navar haye kenari va balaii desktop ro neshun nemide faghat chanta file o poosheii ke khodam gozashtam roo desktop neshun mide...
<sir01> be nazaretun chikar konam moshkel chie ?
<amin007110> sir01, salam, driver khodet ATI ro emtehan kon
<amin007110> az site khodesh
<amin007110> va ino pak kon
<sir01> ino pak kardam ama dg dorost nashod system
<sir01> ye nokte dg inke in ubuntu 13.04 hamash crash mikone error mide gir mikone kheili mozakhrafeee
<amin007110> file driver jadido az site ati.amd.com begir az tarigh khat farman nasb mishe
<amin007110> sir01, ehtemalan giresh bara hamin driver graphic e
<sir01> 12.04 LTS ya noskhe12.10 behtar nist ? ...akhe man 12.10 dashtam hich moshkeli ba graphicam nadasht !
<amin007110> kollan driver graphic o nasb ham nakoni etefagh e khasi nemiofte
<amin007110> man az 12.10 balatar ro ati test nakardam hanoz
<sir01> laptopam HP 4540 hastesh
<amin007110> belakhare nasazegari momkene pish biad
<sir01> be nazaret kudumo benasbam ? 12.04lts ya 12.10 ya 13.04 ?
<amin007110> driver site amd.com ro emtehan kon felan
<amin007110> alan ke 13.04 dari
<amin007110> test kon
<amin007110> nashod bargard be 12.04
<amin007110> chon 12.10 barash update nemiad bad az chand mah
<sir01> bad ye chizi ...man didam in moshkelo dare ba hezar darde sar raftam Gnome Shell ro nasb kardam hala oono bayad chetor faal konam shayad doros shod ?
<amin007110> Gnome Shell o nasb bokoni to safhe login ro on dayere ke shekle ubuntu hast click koni mitoni session entekhab koni
<amin007110> ke masalan gnome bashe ya ubuntu (unity) ya cinnamon age nasb koni ya harchi
<sir01> amin , inja hasty ta man beram ba ubuntu bala biam ? 1min dg ?
<amin007110> man 24 hastam vali takhir dar javab mohtamal e
<amin007110> 24 saat
<sir01> 1 min alan miam
<sir01> amin, hasty ?
<amin007110> na
<amin007110> 4 min shod
<amin007110> bakhti
<amin007110> game over
<sir01> :D
<sir01> na baba 4 min nabud joone khodam
<amin007110> 11:54 rafti 11:58 omadi
<sir01> merc babate inke gofty gnome chetor bala miad ... alan ba gnome shell oomadam ama baz moshkel dare
<sir01> ax bezara m?
<sir01> ax bezaram ?
<amin007110> na midonam
<amin007110> goftam chikar koni ke
<sir01> alan in firefox ro ham ba terminal baz kardam
<sir01> ok
<sir01> ok
<amin007110> http://ati.amd.com
<sir01> faghat ye soali
<amin007110> khodamam ke hamishe graphic am doroste ba terminal baz mikonam, sakht nagir
<sir01> age biaram ye noskhe dg nasb konam hame barnamehaii ke nasb kardam mipare ?
<amin007110> are
<sir01> barname ha tu home an ya root ?
<amin007110> ejraeeshon root
<amin007110> tanzimateshon home
<sir01> ok merc felan man beram ino benasbam.
<amin007110> ok
<sir01> kheili mamnoon
<amin007110> kh
<sir01> salam amin,hasty ?
<amin007110> salam, na. ba man kar dari ya ba hasty?
<sir01> khodet :D :D ...migam in driveresh ro download kardam formatesh .run hast chikaresh konam alan ?
<amin007110> to terminal ejra mishe: ./ati_driver.run
<amin007110> albate ba sudo
<amin007110> sudo ./ati_driver.run
<sir01> beram ba ubuntu biam
<sir01> merc
<sir01> amin , migam ye bar dg dastur ro migi lotfan ?
<amin007110> sudo ./ati_driver.run
<amin007110> momkene lazem bashe ghablesh file ejraee beshe
<sir01> anjam dadam dare nasb mishe
<amin007110> be in soorat: sudo chmod +x ati_driver.run
<amin007110> ok
<sir01> chmod
<sir01> chmod
<sir01> badesh
<sir01> ./
<sir01> horrrrrrra dare nasb mishe ...mercccc amin
<amin007110> :)
<sir01> bayad reboot she felan
<sir01> amin , hame chi be ham rikht bad tar shod ... :(((
<sir01> in 13.04 kheili mozakhrafe barkhalafe inke migan khube kheili mozakhrafe
<sir01> mige your device was not detected
<sir01> amin ,
<sir01> salam amin .
<sir01> kesi midune chetor kari konim ke narm afzar haii ke az Sofware Center nasb mishan jadid tarin noskhashun bashe ?...yani ye juri mishe software center ro update konim ke noskhe jadide narm afzara ro bara nasb bezare ??
<amin007110> sir01,
<amin007110> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/how-do-i-get-amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-drivers-to-work
<sir01> amin migam karam ra naioftad ...:((( error dad bad az nasb bad tar shod
<amin007110> linko bekhon
<sir01> u ham ino bekhun http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-1304-brings-dramatic-graphical-performance-enhancements
<amin007110> hala bazia goftan ba on mehtodi ke goftam kareshon rah oftade
<amin007110> ba 13.04
<sir01> in ke moshkele mane daghighan !
<sir01> daram mikhunam
<sir01> javabe aval doroste ?
<amin007110> are dige
<amin007110> 31 nafar ham ray dadan behesh
<amin007110> bejoz ona ke nadadan
<amin007110> :D
<amin007110> darbare soale software center ham to terminal benevis sudo apt-get update
<sir01> hala graphic card ro nasb konam bad un dasturat ro vared konam ya bar ax va ya faghat un dasturato vared kona m?
<amin007110> hamontor ke gofte
<amin007110> step by step
<amin007110> dastorato copy paste kon line by line
<sir01> ok beram bebinam chikar mitunam bokonam ..bazam merc
<amin007110> daghigh bekhona, eshtebah nakoni
<amin007110> :)
<sir01> :)
<sir01> salam amin, migam kararo kardam ama noore safhe taghir nemikone
<sir01> neshun mide ke kam mishe ama etefaghi nemiofte nooresh sabete
<Ali__> salam be dustan
<Ali__> man ye moshkeli ba ubuntu daram
<Ali__> mikham bebinam kasi rah hali barash dare
<Ali__> kasi nist ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-16
<Mina> salam
<Mina> man toye win yek acount amade pptp daram ke bahash moshkeli nadaram
<Mina> vali tiye ubuntu moshkel daram
<Mina> acount mesazam vali vasl namishe
<Mina> aloooooooooooooo
<Mina> kasiist
<anoNxeRo> Mina, wait
<Mina> anoNxeRo ok
<anoNxeRo> Mina, injori pishrafti? http://blog.riobard.com/2011/11/12/pptp-vpn-on-ubuntu/
<Mina> anoNxeRo manke aslan roue ubuntu net nadaram kebekham nasb konam
<Mina> anoNxeRo alan roye yek pcdegehastam
<anoNxeRo> pas chetor migi moshkel dari min?
<anoNxeRo> pas chetor migi moshkel dari Mina ?
<Mina> anoNxeRoye min
<anoNxeRo> https://www.ipredator.se/guide/pptp/ubuntu inam has
<Mina> https://www.versavpn.com/ubuntu-linux-configuring-running-pptp/
<Mina> azinrahraftam
<Mina> anoNxeRo j namede
<anoNxeRo> Mina, ba ubuntu be net vasl mishi?
<Mina> vali toye windows ye acount amade daram ke bahash vasl mesham moshkeli ham nadaram
<Mina> anoNxeRo na>
<Mina> anoNxeRo khob bayad ba pptp vasl beshamke
<anoNxeRo> Mina, na
<anoNxeRo> wait bet begam
<Mina> anoNxeRo ok
<sir01> salam amin ,
<sir01> salam ,amin
<sir01> bache ha migam ki midune chetor bayad JDK ro nab kard yu ubuntu ?
<sir01> mamnoon misham age kesi javab bede.
<amin007110> sir01, salam
<sir01> salam amin.
<amin007110> bayad tick e source haye univers multivers o bezani
<amin007110> yadam nist to kodmeshon
<amin007110> joftesho bezan
<amin007110> sofware sources
<sir01> ba terminal nasb mishe inam ?
<amin007110> fargh nemikone
<amin007110> hamash yekie
<sir01> jdk makhsuse linux ro download kardam.
<amin007110> ba che pasvandi /.?
<amin007110> .deb ?
<amin007110> tar.gz ?
<sir01> kheili mozakhrafe tu hame sita alaki 3 ta dastur gofte bedune hich tozihi ./configure ...badesh make badesham make install
<sir01> are .tar.gz
<amin007110> khob niaz nist az source nasb koni
<amin007110> goftam ke
<amin007110> software sources o baz kon
<sir01> manzooret software centere ?
<amin007110> na manzoram hamon ke goftam
<amin007110> az software center ham dastersi hast
<amin007110> to khode DASH ham mitoni mostaghim type koni
<sir01> ok bezar alan miam
<sir01> merc
<sir01> amin , man file e .tar.gz ro extract kardam alan ye folder daram ke toosh chanta folder o file e digast...mikhay ax begiram bezaram bebini ?
<anoNxeRo> ls begir beriz to pastebin
<anoNxeRo> ax niyaz nis
<sir01> ok
<sir01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5880494/
<sir01> didi begu
<sir01> ?
<anoNxeRo> sir01, ba mani?
<sir01> migam didi ?
<anoNxeRo> are didam
<sir01> khob be nazaret chetor nasb mishe ?
<anoNxeRo>  README.html ro bekhon
<sir01> nadare ..erja mide be site oracle
<anoNxeRo> chera ba apt dl nemikoni sir01 ?
<sir01> dus daram nab kardan injuri ro yad begiram
<sir01> vagarna age bekham miram to software center nasbesh mikonam
<anoNxeRo> to bin va jr chiya hast?
<anoNxeRo> onja ehtemalan bayad nasb koni
<amin007110> sir01, age multivers o universe o tick zadi kafie atp-get update o ejra koni va bad az software center openjdk ro nasb koni
<amin007110> niaz be in source nadari
<amin007110> asoontare
<anoNxeRo> sir01, bayad beri to src va onja shoro koni be make
<anoNxeRo> inja source nis hichi
<sir01> man kheili dus daram intori nasb konam ... nemikham faghat user basham bayad yad begiram belakhare
<sir01> anoNxero merc bezar alan mibinam
<anoNxeRo> sir01, to harjor nasb koni user mahsob mishi
<anoNxeRo> rabti be nasb nadare
<sir01> albate :) ... aroom aroom khob daram barname nevisi ham kar mikonam
<anoNxeRo> sir01, ye chiz dige ro vardar compile kon, na ye barname be in hajimi ro
<sir01> anoN alan man daghighan chikar konam ?
<anoNxeRo> jre ro ba software center nasb kon, bad boro ye kernel compile kon
<sir01> yani nemishe ini ro ke khodam az oracle download kardam hamin alan nasbesh konam ?
<anoNxeRo> chera mishe
<anoNxeRo> howtosho bekhon
<anoNxeRo> to sitesh neveshte
<sir01> ok pas search konam tu site yani ?
<sir01> ok
<sir01> merc
<amin007110> anoNxeRo, akhey kernel, che asoon :))
<sir01> ye soali ..rasty wine chie o be che dardi mikhore ?
<anoNxeRo> amin007110, goftam compile kon, nagoftam ke tanzimatesho dast kari kone ke
<amin007110> anoNxeRo, belakhare konjkavi nemizare !
<amin007110> sir01, bara ejraye barname haye windows dar linux
<amin007110> albate na hamashon
<amin007110> harkodom ke beshe
<sir01> mikham freegate ejra konam khube wine ?
<anoNxeRo> tor ro emtehan kon
<sir01> mikham fb ro bash baz konam tor ham fek konam portasho bastan
<sir01> tor page haye dynamic ro khub baz nemikone
<anoNxeRo> sir01, http://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml
<anoNxeRo> chera baz mikone
<anoNxeRo> va nabastan
<sir01> bache ha az hardotoon mamnoonam be khatere sabr o hoselatun :)
<amin007110> sir01, tor obfsproxy ro test kon va freegate ham karm ikone ba wine
<sir01> ok :) tnx
<sir01> obfsproxy va tor ?
<amin007110> tor dar haalate obfs
<amin007110> to page e khode torproject hast on paeenesh
<sir01> ok
<sir01> salam migam kesi midune dll haye marbut be wine ro koja bayad berizam ?
<anoNxeRo> sir01, pol ro nasb kon
<anoNxeRo> !playonlinux | sir01
<sir01> dg wine ro nasb kardam
<anoNxeRo> in rahat tare
<anoNxeRo> on ro wine kar mikone
<anoNxeRo> vali rah hat tare
<sir01> rasty wine ro nasb kardam ama alan foldere .wine ro tu home nadaram :((
<sir01> chikar konam ?
<anoNxeRo> khodesh mage nasb nakard
<anoNxeRo> bezan ls -a
<sir01> oww
<sir01> dare .
<sir01> :))
<sir01> agha in 13.04 hamash crash mikone khodaii zede hale
<sir01> bara shomam intore ?
<amin007110> manke 12.04 daram
<amin007110> pol o nasb kon
<amin007110> che dll i mikhai berizi ? bara freegate ?
<sir01> are mfc42.dll o yeki dg
<amin007110> to terminal benevis winetricks mfc42
<sir01_> bazam fg ro ejra nemikone mige dll nasb nashode
<amin007110> dastori ke goftam o zadi va kamel shod ?
<sir01_> are download kard
<amin007110> labod wine et 64 bit e. bayad 32 bit beshe.
<sir01_> ls migiram vojood nadare
<sir01_> man systemam 64 bit e
<sir01_> ye soali
<sir01_> chetor mishe ba root bala umad ke dg har file ii ro khastam tu har poosheii copy konam ?
<amin007110> nakon inkaro
<amin007110> boro folder e .wine ro kamel delete kon
<amin007110> ba dastor e "rm ~/.wine/ -r
<amin007110> " nadare
<sir01_> chera delete konam ?
<amin007110> baraye tabdil be 32
<amin007110> badesh ino benevis
<sir01_> man ke migam 64 bite
<amin007110> goftam ke nabayad bashe
<sir01_> ham systemam ham ubuntu
<amin007110> goftam bayad 32 beshe
<sir01_> ooooooh
<sir01_> ok
<amin007110> WINEPREFIX='/home/username/prefix32' WINEARCH='win32' wine 'wineboot'
<amin007110> username mishe esme karbarit masalan hamin sir01 ya harchi gozashti
<amin007110> bejash mitoni ~ ham bezari
<amin007110> yani /home/sir01 hamon ~/ mishe
<sir01_> alan oon dasture WINEPREFIX ro ejra kardam
<amin007110> khob
<amin007110> hala winetricks mfc42
<sir01_> man migam khob ? :))
<amin007110> badesh mitoni freegate o ejra koni
<sir01_> anjam dadam kamel shod ama fg ejra nashod
<amin007110> jalalkhalegh
<sir01_> :((((((((((9
<amin007110> hamon error o mide ?
<sir01_> are
<amin007110> pas mfc42 nasb nashode yahtamel
<amin007110> fagha dl karde
<sir01_> bezar ls begiram
<sir01_> eeee baz nasb nashode mfc42
<amin007110> /home/amin/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/mfc42.dll
<amin007110> /home/amin/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/mfc42u.dll
<amin007110> in 2 ta hast ya na
<sir01_> na nist
<amin007110> in package ke dl karde ro extract kon
<amin007110> az tosh in 2 ta file o bardar
<amin007110> khodet copy kon
<sir01_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881029/
<amin007110> ls -a | grep mfc42
<amin007110> in behtare
<amin007110> bad mifahmi hast ya nist
<sir01_> na nist
<amin007110> ya masalan: find ~/.wine -type f -name 'mfc42*'
<amin007110> khob pas bebin in file o koja dl karde extract kon az tosh bardar
<sir01_> file ha ro hame dasty copy kardam ama baz ejra nashod fg ...file ha hastan ama fg ejra nemishe
<sir01_> merc bache ha ...ye karish mikonam
<sir01_> felan
<ehsanveisiiii> سلام
<ehsanveisiiii> کسی میدونه توزیعی که کمترین احتیاج رو به اینترنت داشته باشه چیه؟ظاهرا دبیان درسته؟
<ehsanveisiiii> این کار نمیکنه یا کس جوابی نداره؟ لطفا یکی یه چیزی بگه که من مطمین بشم.
<ehsanveisiiii> کسی میدونه توزیعی که کمترین احتیاج رو به اینترنت داشته باشه چیه؟ظاهرا دبیان درسته؟ [08:06] <ehsanveisiiii> این کار نمیکنه یا کس جوابی نداره؟ لطفا یکی یه چیزی بگه که من مطمین بشم
<majidf> salam
<majidf> man be komak ehtiaj daram
<psychicist> salam
<psychicist> kodom komak?
<majidf> man tazae ubuntu nasb kardam
<psychicist> bale
<majidf> roye vmware nasb kardam
<majidf> aval ke mgie login
<majidf> user o  pass mizanam
<majidf> badesh miad ke code bezanam
<majidf> chejory bayad beram to linux?
<psychicist> kodom code bayad bezani?
<majidf> ~*
<majidf> ~$
<majidf> avalesh userame badesh ine
<majidf> ~$
<majidf> che konam
<majidf> ?
<psychicist> hmm
<psychicist> ama chera bayad code bezani?
<psychicist> user o pass kafi nist
<psychicist> ...
<amin007110> code !!!
<psychicist> haha
<psychicist> man aslan soalesho nafahmidam
<amin007110> prompt e terminal o migot
<psychicist> oh
<amin007110> to vmware esh ehtemalan ye eshkali bode ke X run nashode rafte to bash
<psychicist> bale man hamuno fek mikardam
<majidf> salam
<majidf> man ye moshkel daram
<majidf> kasi hast komakam kone?
<majidf> kasi nist?
<amin007110> majidf, chi? salam
<amin007110> che dastpachan ina
<elham1> salam kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-18
<prp-e> سلام بر همگی :)
<the-light> bale prp-e?
<prp-e> the-light, Hichi Eshtebah shod ;)
<the-light> prp-e: eshtebah version gerefti? lol
<prp-e> the-light, Are :)). mikhastam tu y channel dg in karo konam :))
<the-light> ok
<prp-e> جلسات IRC کی برگزار میشه؟!
<the-light> prp-e: che jalasei?
<prp-e> the-light, gharar bud haftei 1 jalase bashe.
<prp-e> agha kesi 1 site doros darmoon ke filter nabashe vase dl az youtube soragh nadare?!
<prp-e> !rtfm
<lubotu3> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<amin007110> prp-e, hamashon linko tabdil mikonan akharesh az servere khode youtube migiran, vagarna sfrom.net & clipconverter.cc hastand va gheyre.
<prp-e> amin007110, Thanks. ghablen 1 irani bud ke tatil shod. un leech mikard.
<amin007110> are leech dastanesh fargh dare chon az pahna bande khodesh maye mizare
<amin007110> vagarna alan bedone in site ha ba khode vlc ham mishe linko yaabid, laaken khob vpn mikhad. youtube-dl ham khobe vali sorate dl esh kame.
<the-light> prp-e: hamchin gharari nist, age mozui bashe jalase hast, vagarna mah ha shayad inja 1 kalame harfam nazane
<sir01> salam bache ha , man ubuntu 12.04 nasb kardam badesh updatesh kardam .. ama bad az reboot kardan e system .. ye page miad mige ke ubunru nemitune load she chon drivere graphic be dorosti nasb nashode ... ghablesh in moshkelo nadashtam ama bad az inke hasteye linuxam o update kard in moshkel pish oomad .. be nazaretun moshkelesh chie ?
<sir01> salam bache ha , man ubuntu 12.04 nasb kardam badesh updatesh kardam .. ama bad az reboot kardan e system .. ye page miad mige ke ubunru nemitune load she chon drivere graphic be dorosti nasb nashode ... ghablesh in moshkelo nadashtam ama bad az inke hasteye linuxam o update kard in moshkel pish oomad .. be nazaretun moshkelesh chie ?
<sir01> mamnoon misham age kesi javabamo bede.
<lili> hi
<lili> bachehaa
<lili> ba protocol TLSv1 ki kar Karde
<lili> TLSV1 chi hast?
<amin007110> lili, fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/امنیت_لایه_انتقال‎
<lili> amin
<lili> mikham
<lili> dar morede decryptesh bedunam
<amin007110> to google search koni hast, nemone: http://blogs.technet.com/b/nettracer/archive/2010/10/01/how-to-decrypt-an-ssl-or-tls-session-by-using-wireshark.aspx
<lili> mamnun
<JAVACODER> to linux to sakhteh file ya directory character ya raveshe khasi hast ke linux ro dochareh moshkel bokoneh ?
<JAVACODER> maslan sakhteh shakhehee be nameh "con" to windows emkan napazireh to linux hamchin chiz haee darim ke OS ro be moshkel bendazeh ?
<lili> baCheha kasi ba Filei ke extensionesh DD kar Karde?
<JAVACODER> (ageh 1 script neveshteh basham ke taraf mituneh directori ro 1 serveri besazeh )ageh 1 useree bekhad ro 1 hosti hamchin shakhehee besazeh ke gheireh mojazeh man az koja bayad befahmam ke gheireh mojaz budeh va behesh peygham bedam ?
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: ^
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Are, masalan .. ya .
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: cheturi befahmam ke gheireh mojazeh ke nazaram user hamchin directory ee besazeh va agaram sakht cheturi mishe fahmid  ?
<lili> nixcoon
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, khob age bekhad ye Directory be naame ../../tmp besaze, khob gheyre mojaze
<lili> : filee DD
<lili>  forncies
<lili> chejuri mishe extract kard?
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: alan linux nadaram ke test konam , mituni begi ke ageh ../../tmp bekham ro linux besazam che etefaghi ro linux miufteh ?
<JAVACODER> lili: chera search nemikoni ?!
<lili> Peida nakaRdam
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, too yejaye dige in folder sakhte mishe
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: aha hey dota miad aghab va baad unja tmp ro misazeh ?
<JAVACODER> lili: DD chi hast ? manzoram ineh ke az koja uvurdi ?
<lili> ie file
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Bastegi dare chetori Directory ro besazi, vali are, omooman intore
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: damet garm , vali masalan ro windows nemishe directory ee benameh "con" sakht ke khudeh windows error mideh to linux hamchin chizaee nadarim ?
<JAVACODER> lili: az koja uvurdi khub ? az siti ? az chi ?
<JAVACODER> lili: az koja miduni ke extract mishe /
<JAVACODER> ?
<lili> vase inke Gofte Tush 7 ta ax gharar daree
<JAVACODER> lili: ageh miduni ke file feshurdast 1 backup azash begir be tar.gz ya zip va baghieye extention ha taghiresh bedeh bebin mishe extract kard ?
<lili> tu kojaa?
<lili> in kar bokonam?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Chera, khob oonam khodesh error mide
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, mkdir ..
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, mkdir: cannot create directory `..': File exists
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: aha
<JAVACODER> lili: backup begira
<JAVACODER> lili: koja hasti ubuntu dari ??
<lili> are
<JAVACODER> to terminal bokon
<lili> Mishe ie bare dge begi chi Kar konam
<HAMIDx9> @lili: dastoor e file $filename ro bezanid bebinid noe file chi hast
<HAMIDx9> neshoon mide
<HAMIDx9> bad moshakhas shod dige moshkel nadarid
<lili> salam
<lili> Kasi Ba DD file ashnaie Dareeeeeeeeeeee?
<lili> :(
<amin007110> lili, in file o az koja avordi ?
<lili> ieki Dade behem
<amin007110> ba gmail ?
<lili> awre
<lili> MidunI chiee?
<lili> MiTunam vasat Befrestaam
<amin007110> windows e systemet ya linux ?
<nima_> سلام سبکی میزکار ایکس اف سی ایی با گنوم چقدر(درصد) است؟
<amin007110> nima_, سلام. فکر نکنم ترازوشو ساخته باشن.
<amin007110> بستگی به سخت افزارت داره
<nima_> مثلا من ۶۴ بیت با ۳۲ بیت --بین ۱۰ تا ۳۰ درصد در سرعت اش فرق دارد!
<amin007110> من نمیدونم شما چطوری حساب کردی اندازه گرفتی
<nima_> اینا در یک کامپیوترواحد چقدر هست؟
<amin007110> گنوم هم انواع و اقسام داره پلاگین داره و هزار داستان دیگه
<amin007110> عرض کردم متغیر زیاده قابل اندازه‌گیری و ارائه عدد نیست. نمی‌فهمم چه اصراری داری که یه عدد جواب بگیری
<nima_> پس میگن میزکار سبکی است! بر چه اساسی میگن؟
<amin007110> کلی
<amin007110> چشمی
<nima_> فکر نمی کنم کیلویی حرف بزنند!
<amin007110> بله کیلویی نیست\
<amin007110> چون کسی نمیتونه کیلو کنه
<amin007110> قابل کشیدن نیست
<amin007110> نصب کردن دیدن سبکتره گفتن سبکتره
<amin007110> حالا شما دقیقا چیو میخوای اندازه بگیری ؟
<nima_> دقیقا درصدش را.
<amin007110> درصد چی
<nima_> چند درصد؟
<Ali_> man bara vasl shodan be internet az tarighe wireless bayad pppoe va pptp besazam hala inaro sakhatam va vaslam misham vali dastrasi be internet nadaram kasi mitoune komak kone?
<amin007110> چند درصد از چی؟
<amin007110> Ali_, be chi vasl mishi?
<nima_> ازگنوم
<Ali_> yani chi be chi vasl mishi?
<Ali_> ?
<amin007110> ببین وقتی میگن فلان ماشین سریعتره و میپرسن چقدر میگن مثلا ۴۰ تا میگن ۴۰ تا چی؟ میگن کیلومتر در ساعت. الان واحد این سرعتی که میگی چیه nima_  ؟
<amin007110> Ali_, migi vasl misham, manam migam be chi?
<lili> bacheha pcx image chie?
<Ali_> yani connection pppoe ro ba pon dsl-provider va pptp ro az network manager connect mikonam
<Ali_> vali az mozilla dastrasi be internet nadaram va pptp ham mokararn ghat mishe
<Ali_> !
<amin007110> Ali_, bedon pptp dasresi dari ?
<Ali_> bedoun pptp faghat be site khode daneshgah mitounam beram
<amin007110> lili, zohr ke goftam google kon zodtar be javab miresi, on ghablie hal shod ?
<lili> Na
<lili> ie az axaie ke tuie file gharar Dare pcx e
<amin007110> Ali_, khob pptp momkene tanzimate amniati khasi dashte bashe, tanzimate ramznegari e gozarvaje bebin chie, pap, chap, ms-chap, ms-chap v2 va ....
<amin007110> lili, hads mizanam on dd pasvandesh exe bashe chon ba gmail mikhaste befrese dd karde dobare bokonesh exe.
<nima_> من همون واحد را میخوام بدانم.
<Ali_> ino az koja bayad bedounam? ghat shodanesh ham az hamine?
<amin007110> nima_, ندارد
<nima_> الان من چکار کنم پس؟
<amin007110> nima_, وقتی میگن مثلا ویندوز نو از کهنه سریعنره یا فلان دسکتاپ از گنوم یا هرچی کنظور سرعت واکنش به فرامین کاربره
<amin007110> nima_, چیکار میخواستی بکنی؟
<Ali_> ino az koja bayad bedounam? ghat shodanesh ham az hamine?
<Ali_> ino az koja bayad bedounam? ghat shodanesh ham az hamine?
<Ali_> ino az koja bayad bedounam? ghat shodanesh ham az hamine?
<amin007110> Ali_, age nemone connection e win o dari to sarbarge security e properties esh maloome. age na az masool site e daneshgah bepors. yeki az avamele ghat shodan ine.
<Ali_> ino az koja bayad bedounam? ghat shodanesh ham az hamine?
<amin007110> Ali_, tekrar nakon
<amin007110> ye bar neveshti didim
<nima_> کدوم نصب گنم؟گنوم یا اون
<amin007110> nima_, سیستمت چیه؟ چه لینوکسی میخوای نصب کنی؟
<nima_> مینت
<amin007110> nima_, سیستمت چیه؟
<nima_> رم ۲
<nima_> سی پی یو ۲ هسته ایی
<amin007110> nima_, هرچی دلت میخواد نصب کن
<nima_> چقدر معلوماتم بالا رفت!!
<amin007110> nima_, خب سیستمت براش فرقی نمیکنه
<amin007110> اون دسکتاپهای به اصطلاح سبک برای سخت‌افزار ضعیفه
<amin007110> سؤالت هم سؤالی نبود که جوابش افزایش معلومات بده
<nima_> مرسی
<amin007110> ضمنا برای افزایش معلومات گوگل گزینه مناسبتریه
<amin007110> اینجا برای مشکلاته
<nima_> مثلا چه مشکلی؟
<Ali_> amin agha hame ina doroste
<amin007110> مثلا کسی نتونه درایور کارت گرافیک نصب کنه
<amin007110> یا همین سؤالی که کردی ولی در حد یه جواب. نه یه مقاله
<amin007110> Ali_, chio check kardi ke fahmidi doroste ?
<nima_> مرسی باز یای.
<amin007110> nima_, BYE
<Ali_> chap,pap,mschap,mschapv2,eap
<Ali_> hamashouno
<amin007110> khob
<amin007110> yani done done tick e baghie ro bardashti ba on yeki ke monde check kardi ?
<amin007110> tick hamashon bashe nemishe check kardanaa
<Ali_> bebin hamin interneti ke alan vaslam tou security negah kardam faghat gozine PAP tik nadasht engar ke ouno tou linuxam bardashatm
<Ali_> vali farghi nakard
<amin007110> alan ba pptp windows vasli ?
<Ali_> bale
<amin007110> khob chia tick dare
<Ali_> CHAP va CHAPv2 ke dare
<Ali_> PAP nadare
<amin007110> khob dar linux ham tick hame ro bardar chap ro bezar faghat
<amin007110> emtehan kon
<Ali_> EAP  chi?
<amin007110> hame ro bardar joz CHAP
<amin007110> hatta hamon CHAP V2 ro ham bardar
<amin007110> age vasl nashod V2 ro bezar
<Ali_> vasl nashod
<amin007110> har do halat ?
<Ali_> bale vasl nemishe
<amin007110> log system o baz kon bebin moghe etesal che peyghami mide to Kernel Log
<Ali_> dastouresh chiye?
<amin007110> dastor nemikhad, age ubuntu dari vaght DASH o baz koni benevis log neshonet mide
<Ali_> inja donbale chi begardam?
<amin007110> kenel log o bezan
<amin007110> badesh bezan pptp vasl beshe
<amin007110> moghe etesal ye seri peygham mide
<amin007110> ke bold hast
<amin007110> to ona momkene yeki ya chand ta error bede
<amin007110> az ro on error ha mishe fahmid cheshe
<Ali_> tanha chizi ke tounestam peyda konam!
<Ali_> closing control connection missing echo reply
<Ali_> any body there???!!
<amin007110> Ali_, motmaeni server o inasho dorost neveshti ?
<ahn> سلام
<Ali_> salaaaaaam
<Ali_> shab hamegi bekheyr
<Ali_> <Ali_>shab bekeyr
<Ali_> any body there
<Ali_> ?
<Ali_> ?
<Ali_> ?
<Ali_> exit
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-19
<dorud> سلام - من سوالاتی درباره چیزچیز-ان دارم. آیا در این زمان کسی در کانال اکتیو هست؟
<dorud> می دونم که فروش چیزچیز-ان غیرقانونی است و مجازات دارد. آیا استفاده از چیزچیزان هم غیرقانونی است؟ (یعنی خرید و استفاده از چیزچیز-ان؟)
<amin007110> dorud, USE GOOGLE
<dorud>  در گوگل منبعی برای بخش مجازات استفاده کننده پیدا نکردم.
<amin007110> از ۹۱ روز تا ۲ سال حبس. احتمالا درست نگشتی
<amin007110> جزای نقدی از ۵ تا ۲۰ میلیون ریال هم داره
<amin007110> dorud, http://www.afkarnews.ir/vdcfvjdyyw6dvxa.igiw.html
<dorud> این منبع کجا است؟
<dorud> اوکی
<dorud> let me check the link,...
<amin007110> اولین نتیجه گوگل
<dorud> amin007110: '/join #technotux'
<dorud> بیا کانال تکنوتاکس - ‏‏اونجا داریم بحث می کنیم. یکی از بچه ها در مورد لینکی که داره می گه: ‫این به نظر در مورد دسترسی غیر مجاز به یک سیستم هستش. ‫یعنی نفوذ غیر قانونی
<amin007110> وقتی حکومت سایتی رو میبنده و شما میری توش این یعنی دسترسی غیر مجاز. واضحه. dorud
<dorud> ‏‫لطفا لینک زیر رو بخونید ببینید متوجه می شید که کواسی چیه؟
<dorud> http://www.quasinetwork.com/quasi-vs-vpn/
<dorud> ‏‫من چیزی ازش متوجه نشذم. لطفا اگر کسی پی برد چیه، یک توضیحی هم اینجا بذاره. ممنون
<dorud> رایگان نیست. ویندوز و لینوکس رو پشتیبانی می کنه و با جاوا کار میکنه.
<sep> hi
<Guest81230> sep
<Guest81230> hi
<Guest81230> man ye file amoozeshi bare shooroo mikham
<Guest81230> kasi mitoone komakam kone??
<dorud> آموزش چی؟
<dorud> Guest81230: ?
<arash> با سلام
<arash> من میخواستم با اوبونتو به اینترنت وصل شم
<arash> فقط مشکلم اینه که
<arash> مودم روی حالت bridge هست
<arash> هر چی گشتم چیزی که مشکلم رو حل کنه پیدا نشد
<arash> نمیدونم کجای کار ایراد داره
<arash> ؟
<dingdangdong> arash: ba chi connnet mishi?
<arash> با سیستم خونه
<dingdangdong> arash: google pppoeconf
<arash> اوبونتو روی لپ تاپمه
<arash> sudo pppoeconf
<arash> رو هم امتحان کردم
<arash> نمیشه
<dingdangdong> chi mige?
<arash> نمیدونم چرا؟
<arash> مراحل رو کامل میرم
<arash> ولی بعد که
<arash> ping
<arash> مگیرم میگه
<dingdangdong> pppoeconf bara tanzimate
<dingdangdong> ba pon connect mishi dg, huh?
<arash> آره
<arash> destination net unreachable
<arash> این پیغامه
<arash> ping
<arash> هست
<dingdangdong> nemidunam
<arash> کسی چیزی نمیدونه
<arash> جایی رو نمیشناسید؟
<arash> کسی با
<arash> bridge
<arash> و این جور چیزا کار نکرده
<arash> ؟
<arash> میخوام با اوبونتو به مودم وصل شک
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-20
<R0SSI> یک فیم دارم که می خوام کیفیت ویدیو رو تا حد ممکن کم کنم ولی کیفیت صدا ثابت باشه و حتی اگر بشه فریم سیاه جایگزین ویدیو بشه؟
<anoNxeRo> in soal bood?
<anoNxeRo> ya hadaf?
<R0SSI> منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم؟
<R0SSI> دنبال راهی هستم که بتونه کیفیت ویدیو رو پایین بیاره ولی صدا همون کیفیت اصلی باشه؟
<R0SSI> می خوام آپلودش کنم روی یوتیوب تا از قابلیت تبدیل صدا به متن یوتیوب برای گرفتن فایل زیرنویس استفاده کنم٫
<R0SSI> حجم ترافیکم پایینه که لازمه کیفیت ویدیوی فیلم رو تا حد ممکن پایین بیارم ولی صدا دست نخوره!
<R0SSI> تا حجم نهایی کم بشه و بتونم آپلود کنم.
<anoNxeRo> R0SSI, ffmpeg
<anoNxeRo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/264215/which-is-best-audio-video-converter-on-linux
<anoNxeRo> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1238
<anoNxeRo> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/10-applications-to-convert-audio-and-video-files-in-linux/
<R0SSI> در استفاده از این نرم افزاری که گفتی خطای زیر رو میگیرم، منظورش چیه؟
<R0SSI> *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<R0SSI> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<anoNxeRo> avconv
<anoNxeRo> !avconv
<yaser-16> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<dariush> کسی هست؟
<dariush> هیچکی نیستت؟
<dariush> یکی هست؟
<dariush> تو قلبم؟
<JAVACODER> :))
<dariush> O_o
<dariush> hello java coder :)
<JAVACODER> hi sariuse
<dariush> منم اتفاقا جاوا کدرم
<JAVACODER> dariuse
<JAVACODER> e jeddi ?!!
<JAVACODER> chi kar mikoni ?
<dariush> جدی
<dariush> خیلی برام جالب شدا
<dariush> که یدونه خوبش هست :)
<JAVACODER> dariush: ro che containeri kar mikoni !?
<dariush> البته صب کن کامل بگم ، من java se for android programmer ام :(
<dariush> :)
<JAVACODER> just android ?!
<JAVACODER> jee ? EJB ? SE ?
<dariush> نه java ee  و تامکت هم زمانی بود
<JAVACODER> dariush: siti chizi dari ? nemoneh kar ? open source kar mikoni ya na ?
<dariush> اما فعلا ازش دورم
<dariush> tab.koto.ir
<dariush> :)
<JAVACODER> dariush: chand vaghteh kar mikoni ?
<dariush> پنج سال برنامه نویسی و حدودا دوسال جاوا
<dariush> البته php هم همیشه پای ثابت کاره
<dariush> شما چطور؟
<dariush> من رفتم افطار ، تا بعد افطار آسمونت جاوایی :)
<JAVACODER> dariush: man java kar mikonam , jse , jee , ejb , eshghe javam ;)
<JAVACODER> dariush: eyval baba to baz 1 siti dari man haminam vaghta nakardam bezanam
<dariush> خب من برگشتم اما آیا کسی اینطرفها هست هنوزم؟
<dariush> هست عایا؟
<dariush> یا؟
<dariush> یایایا؟
<dariush> بهعل
<dariush> ت
<dariush> بی
<dariush> بی
<dariush> ببی
<dariush> آرش
<dariush> بی تو
<dariush> گرممه
<dariush> خیلی
<dariush> چرا اینجا کسی نی
<dariush> نی نی نی
<dariush> (
<dariush> (
<dariush> )
<dariush> )
<dariush> *
<dariush> *
<dariush> &
<dariush> ^
<dariush> %
<dariush> %^
<dariush> #$%^&*
<dariush> #$%^&,ـء<
<dariush> ِّۀإأآ
<dariush> شسینشسبسگ
<dariush>  فئقثبثقتحبخثقل
<dariush> ثل
<dariush> ثلف
<dariush> ثمناذحومثاف
<dariush> اإق
<dariush> اقدکث.ق
<dariush> ذافگاگ
<dariush> ريالٍک.ثقف
<dariush> ذفلقف
<dariush> گاذذ
<dariush> ز
<dariush> قبل
<dariush> قف
<dariush> Ø°
<dariush> ق
<dariush> Ø°
<dariush> ق
<dariush> Ø°
<dariush> ففل
<dariush> فلب
<dariush> ف
<dariush> ل
<dariush> فلب
<dariush> فلب
<dariush> فلب
<dariush> بلرف
<dariush> فل
<dariush> فرل
<dariush> ف
<dariush> قی
<dariush> Ø«
<dariush> ثص
<dariush> Ø«
<dariush> صث
<dariush> صث
<dariush> صص
<prp-e> yaser-16, Purple chera?! XChat be in khubi :P
<yaser-16> چی می گی تو؟
<prp-e> yaser-16, هیچی. میگم چرا از پارپل استفاده میکنی؟ یه ورژن گرفتم ببینم سیستم عامل و کلاینتت چیه
<yaser-16> پارپل چیه؟
<prp-e> همون چیزی که الان باهاش اومدی کانال :)
<yaser-16> pidgin?
<yaser-16>  /ctcp prp-e version
<MrAli> سلام
<yaser-16> علیک
<maksh> سلام
<R0SSI> ســـــلام
<maksh> من تازه کارم سوالی دارم
<R0SSI> maksh: please don't ask to ask, just ask
<maksh> بابا خارجی
<R0SSI> :-D
<maksh> خوب بگذریم من پسوردی که دادم
<maksh> رونمیدونم
<maksh> حالا هربرنامه که میخوام نصب کنم
<maksh>  مشکل دام
<maksh> دارم
<maksh> please
<R0SSI> مشکل شایعیه، به یک گوگل ساده می تونی از روی راهنماها قدم به قدم جلو بری:‌ برای بازیابی باید ازگزینه Recovery گراب کمک بگیری و بری جلو یا لایو بوت کنی و پسورد root رو تغییر بدی
<R0SSI> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=recovery+password+site%3Aaskubuntu.com
<maksh> آخه این رهی که میگی رواز ترمینال رفتم موقع تایپ پسورد کیبورد کارنمیده
<R0SSI> من کی گفتم از ترمینال ؟
<maksh> بابا گفتم نابلدم
<maksh> اصلا
<maksh> کتابی چیزی
<maksh> داری
<R0SSI> از کتاب بهتر دارم:
<maksh> من سختمه هر چیزی که میخوام براش یه دستور بزنم
<R0SSI> 1. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<R0SSI> 2. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<maksh> اما این حس فضولی  نمیذاره راحت بشینم
<R0SSI> چه چیزایی می خوای مثلا که پسورد لازم داره (کلا باید پسورد کاربری ات که در اوبونتو پسورد روت هم هست رو بدونی، راه دررویی هم نداره!)
<maksh> دوست دارم یاد بگیرمش
<amin007110> maksh, age fekr mikoni to terminal moghe type password bayad setare type beshe eshtebah mikoni.
<maksh> امین جان
<maksh> بحث ستاره نیست
<maksh>  کلا کیبورد هیچی به هیچی
<amin007110> gheyre manteghie
<amin007110> masalan Ctrl+C bezani kar nemikone ?>
<R0SSI> مشکلت اینه که پسوردت رو نمی دونی؟؟ خوب بازیابی اش کن، اگر این نیست درست توضیح بده ببینیم چه مشکلی وجود داره؟ با مثال.
<maksh> البته غیر منطقیش اینه که منی که هیچی از لینوکس بلد نیستم اومدم باکلی مسیبت اوبونتو نصبیدم فقط برای اینکه یاد بگیرم
<amin007110> maksh, ba recovery biar bala az GRUB, bad boro to halat e fsck, badesh prompt e root behet mide ba dastoor e passwd mitoni ramzo avaz koni.
<maksh> خوب شاید من اشتباه میکنم
<maksh> چشم
<amin007110> maksh, hamon aval ham ke ROSSI hamin pishnahado dad.
<maksh> گفتم که من نابلدم
<amin007110> ma ham hame avalesh na balad bodim
<maksh> والا شما استادین
<amin007110> search kardim balad shodim
<amin007110> sakht nagir
<maksh> میگم
<maksh> کتابی
<maksh> چیزی
<maksh> ندارید
<maksh> من با اصول اولیه آشناشم
<amin007110> ketab e tarze estefade be soorate pdf hast nemidonam kojas :D search kon be farsi peyda mikoni
<maksh> ممنون
<maksh> من باید قببل از هرچیز
<maksh> کتابش روبخو نم
<maksh> پس تا بعد وممنون
<amin007110> http://ubuntu-book.org/
<R0SSI> maksh: www.ubuntu-book.org
<amin007110> inam book
<R0SSI> :-D
<R0SSI> duplicated
<amin007110> ;)
<maksh> R0SSI ممنون
<maksh> amin007110
<maksh> باید برم خداحافظ
<amin007110> be salamat
<maksh> البته قبلش بگم اوبونتورواز روی همین کتاب نصب کردم
<R0SSI> :-D
<R0SSI> لازم نیست چیز دیگه ای یادبگیری. همین الان دیگه یک کاربر اوبونتو شدی مثل بقیه ما! هر جا نیازی داشتی دیگه باید بری منوال بخونی!
<R0SSI> کتاب متاب لازم نیست!
<R0SSI> He's gone! :P
<tux_> hi
<tux_> کسی اینجا هست؟
<tux_> اینجا خالیه؟
<tux_> سلام
<yaser-161> بگو
<tux_> من میخوام منوی گیمپ رو فارسی کنم.کسی هست کمک کنه؟
<Guest48511> سلام
<Guest48511> کسی با
<Guest48511> pppoe
<Guest48511> کار نکرده
<yaser-161> tux:از دانیال بهزادی سوال کن،اون یکم تجربه ترجمه و از این کارا داره
<Guest48511> مودمم حالت bridge شده
<Guest48511> درست
<Guest48511> نمیشهچ
<nixoeen> Guest48511, Soaleto bepors bejaye inke beporsi ki ba chi kar karde
<tux_> باشه.ممنون یاسر
<yaser-161> :)
<Guest48511> مشکلم اینه که مودمم
<Guest48511> حالت بریج شده و نمیتونم با اوبونتو بهش وصل شم
<nixoeen> Guest48511, Chera nemituni?
<Guest48511> دقیقا نمیدونم
<Guest48511> ولی وقتی با
<Guest48511> pppoe
<Guest48511> میزنم
<Guest48511> و
<Guest48511> pon
<Guest48511> میزنم خطا میده
<amin007110> tux_, kollan ubuntu ro farsi kon unam mishe.
<nixoeen> tux_, https://l10n.gnome.org/vertimus/gimp/master/po/fa
<nixoeen> Guest48511, Too Windows chejuri be internet vasl mishi? Ghadam be ghadam begu
<Guest48511> اول به مودم وصل میشم
<tux_> amin007110: از مینت استفتده میکنم.زمان نصب زبان رو فارسی انتخاب میکنم اما بعد نصب تو لیست زبانهای گیمپ فقط انگلیسی هست.این مشکلو تو ویندوز هم دارم.تا حالا که درست نشده
<Guest48511> بعد یه
<Guest48511> connection
<Guest48511> bridge
<Guest48511> میسازم
<Guest48511> و بعدم وصل میشم
<nixoeen> Guest48511, Chejuri be model vasl mishi?
<nixoeen> s/model/modem
<nixoeen> Guest48511, PM male soalaye khosusi e, haminja edame bedid
<Guest48511> ok
<nixoeen> Guest48511, Bad too Windows connection e Bridge misazid?! Beyne kodoom Interface ha?
<amin007110> tux_, bad az nasb ya hin e nasb bayad bastehaye zaban az net dl beshe
<amin007110> mozo e win ham fargh dare tux_
<Guest48511> eth
<Guest48511> رو میدونم
<Guest48511> ولی اون یکی نه
<Guest48511> از کجا میشه فهمید؟
<tux_> amin007110: ممنون از راهنمایی.میرم که فارسیش کنم
<amin007110> :)
<Guest48511> فکر کنم بین کارت شبکه و مودم بریج برقرار میشه
<Guest48511> توی اینترنت انگار همچین مشکلی رفع نشده
<Guest48511> هر چی گشتم به یه جواب درست نرسیدم
<prp-e> !stfu | yaser-16
<lubotu3> yaser-16: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<yaser-16> :-$
<nixoeen> Guest48511, vaghti ba yek sohbat mikoni, esmesh ro dar avval payamet benevis
<nixoeen> Guest48511, Hanuz daghigh too Windows nagofti chejuri vasl mishi ke betunam komaket konam :)
<Guest48511> nixoeen: مودم من تو حالت بریج هست
<nixoeen> Guest48511, Modem ro kari nadaram
<Guest48511> و من هم اول به مودم
<Guest48511> وصل میشم
<nixoeen> Guest48511, Ba Sim?
<Guest48511> بعد یه کانکشن توی ویندوز میسازم
<Guest48511> و یوزر پس رو وارد میکنم
<nixoeen> Guest48511, che Connectioni?
<Guest48511> pppoe
<nixoeen> Guest48511, Ubuntu dari dige?
<Guest48511> بله
<nixoeen> Guest48511, un bala, jayi ke Connection et ro neshun mide
<nixoeen> Guest48511, click mikoni, miri roo Edit Connections...
<nixoeen> Guest48511, bad miri roo DSL
<nixoeen> Guest48511, bad Add mizani
<Guest48511> این مراحل رو رفتم مشکلم اینه که وصل نمیشه
<nixoeen> Guest48511, che errori mide?
<Guest48511> nixoeen: خطا نمیده وصل نمیشه
<nixoeen> Guest48511, bedune khata ke nemishe, belakhare ye chizi mige
<Guest48511> نه
<Guest48511> کابل رو که وصل میکنم
<Guest48511> با
<Guest48511> auto eth
<Guest48511> وصل میشه
<Guest48511> ولی وقتی روی dsl
<Guest48511> میزنم وصل نمیشه
<Guest48511> به همین راحتی
<Guest48511> nixoeen: با pppoeconf
<Guest48511> هم امتحان کردم
<Guest48511> اون یه خطا میده
<Guest48511> PAP authentication failed
<Guest48511> میخوام بدونم اصلا این حالت بریج مودم چه طوری کار میکنه که
<Guest48511> اوبونتو نمیتون بهش وصل شه؟
<nixoeen> Guest48511, khob yani inke Username ya Password eshtebahe
<nixoeen> Guest48511, ya tanzimate Authentication
<Guest48511> والا من با همین ها کانکشن ویندوزم رو میسازم
<nixoeen> Guest48511, Modem too halate Bridge dige khodesh Authentication ro anjam nemide
<nixoeen> Guest48511, Va behtare ke Modem khodesh in kare Authentication ro anjam bede, na computer
<Guest48511> آره
<Guest48511> ولی مودمم حالتش عوض نمیشه
<Guest48511> توی ویندوز یه همچین مراحلی میرم:
<Guest48511> http://www.farsigeek.com/?p=7843
<nixoeen> Guest48511, motmaeni ke modemet Mode esh avaz nemishe?
<Guest48511> راستش مودمم مال خودم نیس
<Guest48511> ولی یه بار سعی کردم نشد
<Guest48511> قبلا هم تجربه ی آپدیت مودم
<Guest48511> رو دارم
<Guest48511> تلخ بود
<Guest48511> !
<Rigaldo> ?
<Guest48511> nixoeen: الان من دقیقا نمیدونم این بریجی که این وسطه بین چه چیزایی هست؟!!!
<nixoeen> Guest48511, beyne Computere to va shabakeye internal e ISP
<Guest48511> hum
<Guest48511> nixoeen: میگم شاید توی ویندوز یا مودم یه تنظیماتی باشه که بتونم توی اوبونتو با حالت بریج بهش وصل شم
<Guest48511> و من اون تنظیمات رو عوض کنم
<nixoeen> Guest48511, are
<Guest48511> nixoeen: خب اون تنظیمات چیه؟
<nixoeen> Guest48511, ye file ei hast be naame pppoe.conf tooye /etc/
<Guest48511> nixoeen: این فایل رو پیدا نمیکنم
<Guest48511> شاید منظورت
<Guest48511> etc
<Guest48511> ppp
<Guest48511> هست؟
<Kalimdor> hello?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-21
<dariush> سلام به همه ی کسایی که نیستن
<dariush> :)
<dariush> دوستان
<dariush> کسی ه؟
<dariush> نی؟
<anoNxeRo> !ask | dariush
<lubotu3> dariush: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dariush> چی میگه؟
<prp-e> anoNxeRo, فراری دادی این بنده خدا رو که :)
<amin007110> lol
<anoNxeRo> man baraye fasl kardam amadam, nay baraye vasl kardan amadam
<anoNxeRo> :D
<anoNxeRo> esmam mosa nis ke
<prp-e> Bale!
<melomane> salam, tuye kubuntu chejuri be pptp vpn vasl sham? ba network manager
<JBonline> ‏‫سلام، هرکاری میکنم نمیتونم به آندرویدی که روی ویرچوال باکس نصب کردم اینترنت اکسس بدم. کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<amin007110> JBonline, salam, android ARM ya X86?
<JBonline1> amin007110, X*6
<JBonline1> amin007110, X86
<amin007110> JBonline1, test nakarde bodam ta hala VM, ama barkhi app ha bara etesal serfan interface khasi ro bayad bebinan. masalan age barash wlan0 tarif shode bashe dige ba usb0 vasl nemishe
<amin007110> hala shayadam in nabashe, site haye khareji o search koni behtare ghaedatan.
<amin007110> man ye bar nasb kardam real ke moshkeli nadasht
<JBonline1> amin007110, جالب اینه که از توی وی ام به لوکال هاست و صفحه تنظیمات مودم دسترسی دارم، ولی به اینترنت نه!
<amin007110> ahan
<amin007110> bebin ping 8.8.8.8 migire ? age gereft az DNS e
<flyingfreak> سلام خوبيد ----نماز روزتون قبول -------ميخام يه ايميل ياهو رو هك كنم ---ميخاستم بدونم كدوم راه بهتره فاك پيج يا آيدي كركر يا ....اگه يه چند تا منبع براي آموزش به زبان فارسي بگيد ممنون ميشم
<flyingfreak> در ضمن مقالات گروه آشيانه رو خوندم خوب بودن اما چون اينترنت من كم سرعت هست نميتونم خيلي صبر كنم يعني بيشتر از يه روز طول ميكشه من يه آدي رو كرك كنم
<flyingfreak> راستي آموزشاش براي ويندوز باشه چون ميخام از كافي نت هك كنم و اگه ممكنه در حد مبتدي باشه كد نويسي هم كمي بلدم تشكرررررر
<yaser-16> اشتباه اومدی داداش
<flyingfreak> مگه انجمن ابونتو نيست
<flyingfreak> همتون بايد هكر باشيد اما مسله نيست اگه ميشه آدرس يه كانال ديگه رو بديد
<JBonline> flyingfreak, توی همون سایت آشیانه دنبال این چیز ها باشید خیلی بهتره
<yaser-161> اصلا کی گفته هر کی اوبونتو کار می کنه باید هکر باشه؟،برو داداش برو یه جا دیگه
<flyingfreak> باشه ممنون
<flyingfreak> فعلا با اجازتون باي
<R0SSI> کسی آنلاین هست؟
<yaser-161> آره
<R0SSI> yaser-161:
<R0SSI> این کیبورد workman رو چطوری باید نصب کرد؟
<Behix> salam rofagha
<yaser-161> علیک
<Behix> kir
<Behix> kheyLi koskeshid
<Behix> alaki vase khodetoon irc zadid
<Behix> j nemidi
<MGH> kasi midone chetori lol ro roye linux nasb konam behtar javab mide?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-14
<ubuntu1> سلام
<ubuntu1> بچه ها چه طوری میشه اوبونتو رو نصب کرد در کنار ویندوز؟
<ubuntu1> لطفا راهنمای کنید ...
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> هیچ کی نمیدونه ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-15
<mhabibi> سلام.چطوری میتونم با کابل لن و بدون اچ دی ام آی از کوبی برد استفاده کنم؟ کابل اچ دی ام آی ندارم :(
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> salam
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> خیلی خلوته
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> مصطفی سلام
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> چرا  خلوته
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> با اینکه محیط چت روم های خارجی ها خیلی شلوغه اینجا بر عکس هست
<Mehrdad> سلام دوستان
<prp-e> Mehrdad, Salam
<punkgeek> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-16
<runner> سلام!
<me2020> salam
<me2020> kasi hast??
<me2020> nist??
<me2020> pass hishki nist!! :(
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-17
<OMEGA-> kesi nis?
<koshmalang> hi
<koshmalang> کسی اینجا نیست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-18
<Godfather> سلام بر دوستان
<Godfather> کسی هست؟
<anoNxeRo> salam
<Godfather> anoNxeRo فرصت داری
<Godfather> ؟
<Godfather> چند تا سوال دارم
<anoNxeRo> !ask | Godfather
<lubotu3> Godfather: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<prp-e> Godfather, راجع له چی؟؟
<prp-e> به*
<Godfather> دیکشنری گلدن دیکت رو نصب کردن، گلاسوری هم بهش اد کردم اما فرهنگ‌های لغت فارسی رو نشون نمی‌ده، مشکل از کجاست؟
<Godfather> کسی نیست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-19
<ahmed__> salam
<ahmed__> ky inja has ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-20
<saeid180> hi
<saeid180> سلام کسی هست تخ تخ تخ
<alex___> hey\
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-13
<fateme> salam
<fateme> kasi mitone dar morde filter shekan komakam kone?
<fateme> kasi nist?
<fateme> hello?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-16
<man> سلام
<Guest4560> چرا توی irc نمیشه فارسی چت کرد
<Guest4560> کسی هست
<Mohammad> سلام
<Guest91198> من میخواستم تو اوبونتو تم نصب کنم
<Guest91198> از طریق یه کد نصبش کردم اما تو سیستم ستینگ ندیدمش که فعالش کنم
<Guest91198> کسی هست کمک کنه
<Arsam> salam
<Arsam> ye download manager khoob begid
<javan> سلام برای رفع این پیام باید چکنم :E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<javan> سلام، کمک برای حل : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<MasterPiece> javan, salam
<MasterPiece> javan, chi shode?
<javan> MasterPiece salam felan sabrkonid lotfan
<javan_> MasterPiece salam hastid?
<MasterPiece> !ask | javan_
<lubotu3> javan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<javan_> MasterPiece ?
<MasterPiece> javan_, salam, moshkel ro begin
<javan_> salam  dat terminal dastor sudo apt-get zadam natijeh shod : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) , E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<MasterPiece> kolle dastoori ke mizanin ro paste konin tooye inja: paste.ubuntu.com
<javan_> MasterPiece moshkel az chiyeh?
<MasterPiece> javan_, :D elme gheyb nadaram
<MasterPiece> !paste | javan_
<lubotu3> javan_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<javan_> MasterPiece http://paste.ubuntu.com/11889138/
<MasterPiece> javan_, ps aux | grep apt
<MasterPiece> javan_, link e paste e khorooji ro bedin :)
<javan_> MasterPiece http://paste.ubuntu.com/11889149/
<MasterPiece> javan_,
<MasterPiece> khob dar yek terminal e dige, "sudo apt-get install tor" zadin
<MasterPiece> ke hanooz dar hale nasbbe
<javan_> MasterPiece ?
<MasterPiece> va nemishe 2 ta apt-get ro hamzaman ejra kard
<MasterPiece> aya oon terminal hanooz baz hast?
<javan_> MasterPiece na yeki bazeh
<MasterPiece> ok, ino ejra konin: "$ sudo killall apt-get"
<MasterPiece> ba'd : "sudo apt-get update"
<MasterPiece> age hal nashode bood: "sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a && sudo apt-get update"
<javan_> MasterPiece anjam shod
<MasterPiece> apt-get update ro gerefti?
<MasterPiece> 100% shod?
<javan_> MasterPiece na sabr
<javan_> MasterPiece 100% nashod
<MasterPiece> javan_, khoroojie ro paste kon
<javan_> MasterPiece http://paste.ubuntu.com/11889177/
<MasterPiece> javan_, sudo nazadi
<javan_> MasterPiece http://paste.ubuntu.com/11889200/
<MasterPiece> javan_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<javan_> MasterPiece inja gir mikoneh http://paste.ubuntu.com/11889208/
<javan_> MasterPiece nabayad chrome ro bebandam?
<MasterPiece> system ro zadi hesabi terekoondia :D
<MasterPiece> chera az repo haye gheyre mamool dl mikoni ?
<MasterPiece> $ sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<MasterPiece> va ino ham khoroojisho bede: $ sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<javan_> MasterPiece http://paste.ubuntu.com/11889236/
<javan_> mas moshkel keyli had hast?
<MasterPiece> echo "deb http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<MasterPiece> javan_, had ke na :D vali complex shode :D
<MasterPiece> ba'desh : "sudo apt-get update"
<javan_> MasterPiece http://paste.ubuntu.com/11889260/
<MasterPiece> javan_, halle :)
<MasterPiece> javan_, hala chi mikhasti nasb koni?
<javan_> MasterPiece mishe to nasb tor komakam, koni?
<MasterPiece> javan_, :D kheyr
<MasterPiece> javan_, vali "sudo apt-get install tor" bezan
<MasterPiece> bayad beshe alan dige
<javan_> MasterPiece moshkel man ineh ke nmitonam fh chorom az tor estefadeh konam
<MasterPiece> khob in moshkel rabti be #ubuntu-ir nadare
<MasterPiece> vali pishnahad mikonam az FireFox baraye inkar estefade koni
<MasterPiece> rahat tare
<javan_> MasterPiece mamnon
<javan_> MasterPiece kodanegahdar
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-17
<hadi> سلام
<hadi> سلام دوستان
<hadi> کسی هست؟
<hadi> الو
<arsam> agha ye ketab amoozesh ubuntu moarefi konid
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-18
<javan> salam man tor ro nasb kardam vali az chromium nemitonab az tor estefadeh konam chera?
<hasan_> salam!
<SEDAJ> Hi!
<SEDAJ> آقا سلام!
<py> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-19
<mostafa> سلام
<saeed> hi
<saeed> am i have to speak english or mitonam farsi beharfam ? :D
<babak> salam
<babak> dostan dar mored script kasi mitone komakam kone?
<mangul> flossie: salam kari dari inja?
<mangul> flossie: nothing forget that ;)
<flossie> That's OK, I was trying to use Google to translate! :)
<flossie> mangul: No probs
<mangul> lol
<mangul> if u dont know persian then why u come here?its a persian channel
<mangul> lol
<mangul> but u are welcome!
<mangul> ;)
<flossie> Aha, thankyou
<mangul> at least tell us u dont know persian
<mangul> then we talk english with you
<flossie> Good point
<flossie> To be honest, I was trying to see which countries are represented on IRC. I used to use it a lot when I started getting into Linux/Ubuntu around 2008.
<mangul> hmm
<mangul> here's desert!
<mangul> all people went to telegram!
<mangul> sadly...
<mangul> but i know! nothing's like IRC!
<flossie> How do you mean? Do people still use telegrams??
<mangul> telegram.me i mean
<mangul> its an application
<flossie> Ah, I see!
<flossie> I'll have a look now
<mangul> as u can see there is just 2 people here: me and you!
<flossie> Is this it? https://telegram.org/
<flossie> Is it like IRC but for phones tec?
<flossie> etc, I mean
<flossie> It does look really interesting!
<mangul> idk
<mangul> it has a blue logo
<mangul> with a white paper plane in center
<mangul> yes thats it!
<flossie> I shall try it on my HTC and maybe by Linux Mint (LMDE, I use mostly by the way)
<mangul> it is available for web,linux,windows,abdroid,...
<flossie> Cool!
<mangul> Nooooooo
<mangul> i like irc more
<mangul> also it is not free and opensource
<mangul> its client is
<mangul> but its server is not!
<mangul> flossie: on what channels i can meet you?
<flossie> Yea, Telegram looks to me like a cross between IRC and WhatsApp.
<flossie> Not so cool if the server is not open sourced though, I suppose
<flossie> My Linux account seems to default to #linuxmint-help
<flossie> on the SpotChat server - although I always used to use Freenode mostly
<flossie> Or especially #lau - Linux Audio Users - but I rarely use IRC
<flossie> An I can confirm I now have Telegram installed on my phone - I have one contact on there who uses it!
<mangul> hmm
<flossie> Which channels do you use mostly?
<mangul> i have these in autojoin: #shangul ##_J128 #lumidify ##DaniKitten
<mangul> flossie: ^
<flossie> OK, I'll have a look - I don't use it very oftern at all
<flossie> But I like to know it's there..
<flossie> Thnaks, I've just discovered how to set more channels to auto-join! :)
<mangul> lol
<mangul> flossie: how many months u discovered IRC?
<flossie> I started using it in 2008-ish - but I never really use it anymore
<flossie> I never got the whole syntax thing - registering with bots etc
<mangul> hmm
<mangul> they are services
<flossie> One of my first experiences on IRC was getting told off in the OpenSUSE channel for "asking to ask"!
<mangul> lol
<flossie> But then I found the Mint and Ubuntu people much friendlier!
<mangul> flossie: have u ever played irc games?
<flossie> No
<mangul> ##werewolf
<mangul> ##countdown
<flossie> OK, I shall have a look in a sec!
<mangul> i played there
<mangul> flossie: are u religios?
<flossie> 2 minutes - I am on phone atm
<mangul> bye
<mangul> in a few minutes
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-20
<babak_> salam
<babak_> az dostan ba script nevisi hichki ashenayi dare inja?
<babak_> az dostan ba script nevisi hichki ashenayi dare inja?
<babak_> az dostan ba script nevisi hichki ashenayi dare inja?
<babak_> az dostan ba script nevisi hichki ashenayi dare inja?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-21
<Sina> سلام
<Guest35934> من بعد اينكه اوبونتو رو نصب كردم هر كدى براى نصب ميدم ارور ميده از سافتوار سوتر خودشم نصب نميكنه
<Morteza> سلام
<bahman> سلام
<bahman> یک راهنمایی میخواستم آقایون
<bahman> گوشی با سیستم عامل اوبونتو میشه توی ایران پییدا کرد یا نه
<bahman> ممنون میشم جوابم رو بدید
<MILAD013> LIKE
<MILAD013> 013
<gud_> help
<gud_> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-22
<shangul> iraj_, u have a tail :p
<iraj_> :s
<shangul> remove it
<shangul> iraj_, henooz ke dom dari!
<iraj> shangul:  dorost shod?
<iraj> :D
<shangul> ایرج، آره درست شد!میگم خیلی دوست داری دم داشته باشی چرا بلند تر نمیزاری خو؟
<iraj> shangul: حیلی شیطون شدیاااا :))
<shangul> چی؟
<shangul> ایرج، مگه قبلا چی بودم؟
<iraj> شنگول بودی :))
<shangul> الآن چیم؟
<iraj> shangul: alan mozahemi :D
<shangul> آها
<shangul> اسپمر؟
<shangul> دادا امروز حالت خوب نیستا
<shangul> wb iraj bedoon dom :p
<shangul> [18:18] <shangul> wb iraj bedoon dom :p
<shangul> این قضیه دم تو ‏IRC‏ خیلی شایع شده!
<Guest93551> Exit
<Guest93551> end
<tar> hi
<tar> سلام
<shangul> نظرتون چیه باتم رو برگردونم؟
<shangul> aptcow kie?
<shangul> iraj, emzi, shoma midoonid?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-23
<shangul> iraj_, dom dari!
<shangul> va zamani ke iraj migooyad khodaya!mara az shar in mozahem bi sarapah nejat deh!
<alireza> salam
<alireza> ubuntu16.04 nasb nimshavad kasi midonh moshkel chi hast
<alireza> http://uupload.ir/files/x1bd_photo_2016-07-23_15-19-54.jpg
<shangul> selam
<shangul> iraj_, u have a tail
<shangul> lubotu3, ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<shangul> lubotu3, pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<shangul> lubotu3, fun
<lubotu3> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<shangul> lubotu3, minetest
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-24
<shangul> iraj_, dom dari
<emzi> shangul: Do not disturb by pinging in the channel
<shangul> فوروم رفته تو هوا!
<shangul> انجمن اوبونتو
<jjjjj> hi
<jjjjj> what is it ?
<jjjjj> what is the IRC channelS?
<emzi> jjjjj:  IRC Channels are Channels running over IRC Protocol :D
<shangul> aptcow, to chera harf nemizami?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-18
<webcam> join
<webcam> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-19
<shojaei1049> help
<salar> Is there anyone there?
<salar> guys?
<salar> exit
<Unline> :)
<Unline> the pianist
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-21
<Amin_> hi
<Amin_> salaaaaam
<Amin_> kasi hast aya?
<Amin_> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-22
<bpsecret> habeangur, :)
#ubuntu-ir 2018-07-18
<radical> hi
<radical> ...
<MortezaE> Hey iraj
<iraj> MortezaE, salam vro
<iraj> MortezaE, bro*
<iraj> MortezaE, che khabar?
<MortezaE> iraj, fadat dada... 9karam
<MortezaE> iraj, khoobi bro?
<iraj> MortezaE, shokr. bd nistam
<iraj> bad*
<iraj> MortezaE, to chetory?
<MortezaE> khob malome mage mishe bad bood!
<iraj> heheh
<MortezaE> everything is OK in stability isle
<iraj> :))
<MortezaE> inja khalvate hamishe?
<iraj> MortezaE, fekr nakonam khalvat besheh
<MortezaE> <MortezaE> Hi. When I want to see in which category did I bookmarked current page, It quickly goes under "Other Bookmarks" !
<MortezaE> <MortezaE> It's so in several recent versions of Firefox
<MortezaE> iraj, to #firefox ye mosalmoon nist engar. to nemiduni?
<iraj> MortezaE, yekami sabr on  bebin
<MortezaE> 2 sa'at bas nis?
<iraj> MortezaE, heheh. baleh kafie
<iraj> MortezaE, shayad soalet irad dare
<MortezaE> oon k are :D
<iraj> MortezaE, hanuz C++ kode mizani?
<MortezaE> iraj, node
<MortezaE> tazegi crypto trade mikonam
<iraj> MortezaE, wow
<iraj> MortezaE, bitcoin?
<MortezaE> no wow.. cap is so low
<MortezaE> are
<MortezaE> poole bikar dari beriz toosh
<MortezaE> beriz toosh LOL
<iraj> :D
<MortezaE> age be 5000 resid hatman begir chon risk nazdik sefre
<iraj> MortezaE, man felan bikaram :D
<MortezaE> poolat mohemme khodeto kar nadaram
<iraj> MortezaE, tuye Iran kesi estefade mikone?
<MortezaE> ask smart questions:
<MortezaE> tu iran mishe trade kard? noon dare?
<iraj> heheh na
<MortezaE> are kheili ham dare age tahlil balad bashi
<MortezaE> ba iran chekar dari.. ba exchange haye khareji kar mikoni
<iraj> MortezaE, hmm
#ubuntu-ir 2018-07-19
<ddodeta> ?
<ddodeta> one last ride and it's night night forever
#ubuntu-ir 2018-07-20
<Alexis_> hello, is any iranian here? i want to ask a linguistic thing
#ubuntu-ir 2018-07-22
<asda> salam
<asda> kasi  nis
#ubuntu-ir 2019-07-15
<arya_> salam
<arya_> kasi hast ?
<arya_> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2019-07-17
<frenda> salaam
#ubuntu-ir 2019-07-21
<reza> سلام
